# The cut starts here: Natalie



## tigress (Jan 9, 2003)

YIKES!!! I have been neglecting my training and diet for more than 1 year now, and I just took my measurements. I have really slid backwards quite a bit. Time to knuckle down. I just returned from 2 weeks in Maui, followed by New years celebration, so my measurements may be a bit inflated due to water retention. I will take them again in a few weeks and add them to my stats thread. 

A quick bit about me, I have been working 10 hour days since I became a partner in a telecom business. When I wasn't working I was thinking about work, and have gained about 20lbs here and there. The good news is that I have a lot of experience with dieting and training, but I am feeling pretty rusty right now. 

The plan: to make time for my diet and exercise program in order to meet my goal. 

My goal: to drop 20lbs in my set time frame and slow the belly jiggle down.

The short term time frame: 96 days-then 10 days off plan for a vacation in Jamaica. Then set new goals.

The attack: 1 hour at lunch of a combination cardio/strength training 5xweek. I have hired an assistant who works 3 hours a day between 11-2 to allow me to get the hell out of the office. Plus 3 evenings of 2 hour sessions of cadio/strengh/stretching per week. Calorie goal, 1900 per day with a split of 40/40/20 to start.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

If you're just getting back into it, and I don't want to interfere w/your goals/plans, but this is a perfect time to concentrate on more resistance and less cardio (saving that for later in your cut, as a tool) 

Every pound of LBM you can add...and your body will be quite rexeptive at first....it's thinking "Hey, I better add some muscle and become stronger, or she is gonna kick my ass"...will speed your metabolism by 30-50 calories per day.

Losing 20 pounds is not the best goal, changing your body composition by 20 pounds irregardless of BW is  better (you could lose 10 pounds of BF and gain 10 pounds of LBM, AND THE SCALE WOULD NEVER MOVE, except you'd be 2-4 sizes smaller, and look more toned)

Also, whille you mention that you know what you're doing, a 40/40/20 may not offer you optimal results.......please look at the nutritional threads and consider 50/20/30  or something in between.

Additionally....you may want to look at some of Leslie's older Journals (July-Oct)....you're of (were at 162) similar build...and we took her from beaucoup BF at 156, to a lower percentage at  138 and put her on stage for a second place in NPC Figure! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated, I will take it! 

I plan on weights -30-45 min per week for each major group, legs(will take longer), chest, back, delts, bi, tris. 

The rest of the time will be stretching, core strengthing(back and abs), slow easy cardio(walking), and the lunchtime workouts will be mostly spin classes and group cardio classes. (I am heavily invested in a road bike and need to work on my spinning so I am ready to ride when I get back from vacation in April). In March I will have to add running in as well, since I take an outdoor bootcamp class in the summer that consists of a lot of running.

I don't have a workout schedule made up, I like to train instinctively, I will keep in mind that adding muscle mass will help me attain my goals. 

I will go check out Leslie's journals right now, and review her diet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

I assume you mean per day, 4-5 times a week!

Some of Leslie's Journal is gone forever from a Pro Personal Training Forum, but she made a lot of double entries, as has Jodi and others.

Good Luck.....we'll critique your meal plan when you post it, yet give you all the room in the world to  "Do your own thing"  

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Dr.P. Looks like I need some help already. Calories are too low for today. 

Today's plan-
7am 
myoplex low carb shake 
tbsp flax oil

10am
3 w/w triscuits
1 pouch tuna

workout 11.30 to 1
40 min chest/back-see below

1.30pm
green salad with tuna, mayo, 1tsp italian dressing
amy's split pea soup

4pm- movie-lord of the rings-yay!
balance bar

8pm-
6oz chicken
garden salad and italian dressing

9.30-
scoop designer whey 
tbsp flax oil

cal 1831
pro/carb/fat 39/20/41

Trained Chest/Back-
bench press 3x
seated fly machine 3x
seated chest press machine 3x

Lat pull down 3x
same varied grip 3x
row 3x

I didn't keep track of my weights today, but this logging will improve as I get the dust off my training.
I see that most ppl here are having some cream everyday. I assume this is to get some calories in while keeping carbs down. 
Where does milk fit it? I have gotten in the habit of having a skim latte everyday, would you recommend I cut that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

_*Originally posted by tigress *_
Thanks Dr.P. Looks like I need some help already. Calories are too low for today. 

*Yes...you're calories are too low. I'm going to suggest the changes below, which will help to bring your calories up. We are also concerned w/ insulin control, especially on a cut...which is why we use only slow burning carbs in combination w/ protein, fat and fibre...the lower and more steady the insulin release, the more you will stay in fat burning space.*

Today's plan-
7am 
myoplex low carb shake 
tbsp flax oil

10am
3 w/w triscuits
1 pouch tuna

*First, you need to lose the triscuits...crackers of any kind are a no-no. This meal would be much better if you added a tbsp of full fat mayo to the tuna (or flax if you like it) and a slow burning carb, such as a small apple or 1/2 cup brown rice. Everything works together (protein, fat, fibre) to help control any release of insulin you get from your carb source.*

workout 11.30 to 1
45 min cardio
40 min chest/back

*DP has already suggested less cardio...if you need to keep up your running and spinning, then I would suggest you use those as your cardio and ditch the walking or whatever else you plan on doing. Also, prioritize your workouts....make sure you're lifting before your doing any cardio...this will ensure you have enough energy to go balls-to-the-wall in your w8 workouts, and you will be closer to burning fat when you finally get to cardio, since your glycogen stores will be depleted.*

1pm 
subway tuna salad w/ranch dressing

*Bread is also a no no on a cut...much better would be to have the tuna in a bowl or can and ditch the bread altogether...making sure you have some type of fat source, preferably 10-15 g of fat, in the meal. A good carb source here would be brown rice or 4 oz sweet potato*

2.30pm
amy's split pea soup

*You would be far better off dropping this meal and making your 4 pm a larger, better quality meal. Not only is it lacking in a protein and fat source, but it is too close to your other meals. We've had "discussions" in nutrition on whether it's better to eat 6 or 8 meals a day on a cut. We (DP & W8) are of the opinion that 6, evenly spaced (i.e. 3 hrs) is more ideal, while other say that 8 is better...the more you eat, the more your metabolism is increased....which is true, however, the more you eat the more insulin is released, delaying fat burning...especially if the meal is lacking in protein, fat, & fibre*

4pm- movie-lord of the rings
balance bar

*Again....bars will only delay your progress, especially a balance bar. I would suggest a full meal here: 3 eggs + 3 whites, steak & eggs, protein mixed w/ oats, chicken or turkey w/ sweet potato and butter....veggies would also go good here*

8pm-
6oz chicken
garden salad

*Good...but make sure there's a fat source...newmans dressing on your salad would be ideal*

9.30-
scoop designer whey 

*Never take protein, especially whey, and especially in the last meal, on it's own...otherwise it is used for energy. In the final meal, we'd like to see either a full tbsp of flax seed oil, or 3 tbsp of heavy whipping cream. The cream, as you mentioned, is low carb (sugarfree) and can be used as a good fat source at the beginning of a cut. There is no place for milk on a cut...too much sugar. When cutting, we are more concerned w/ sugar...calorie level is of course important but if your sugar level is kept in check (and your insulin secretion) you'll find you can get away w/ more calories than you would otherwise...this of course means better muscle retention.

You need to work on slowly increasing your calories, replacing poor carb choices w/ slower burning quality carbs, and using fat and fibre (add veggies!) to your meals *

cal 1634
pro/carb/fat
44/25/30

I will edit the workout later in the day to include weights/reps/sets.

I see that most ppl here are having some cream everyday. I assume this is to get some calories in while keeping carbs down. 
Where does milk fit it? I have gotten in the habit of having a skim latte everyday, would you recommend I cut that? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome.  Or should I say welcome back!  You look like you are in good hands.


----------



## tigress (Jan 10, 2003)

W8- Thanks! Got it. 

Lunch is a salad with tuna from subway, not a sub. Everything else you were saying is spot on. I will pick up some groceries tonight. I knew you were going to say that about the milk, but I needed to hear it from someone else. I did skip the latte today. 

Will post tomorrow's diet in the am for further bashing.  
----------
I skipped cardio today on both your suggestions to reduce my cardio. Why exactly should I do this? I feel a little panicked since I only have 95 days, and cardio always helped in the past. 

W8, I was a bit confused by the last meal of the day, you do mean to add the oil to my whey correct? And not eat it alone as a meal?  I modified my diet and post above somewhat (what I could do from work) and my cals are much better now.

TP, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## tigress (Jan 11, 2003)

Today's plan:
am "fun"cardio 

9am -shake made with
1/3c oatmeal
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

1.5 hour hard snowshowing

12pm
2 whole eggs, 4 whites
1 oz cheddar
1 apple

3pm
5 oz chicken breast
large amount of green salad
2 tbsp oil/vinegar

6pm
5 oz chicken
green salad
newmans dressing

9pm
shake made with 
2 scoop whey
3 tbsp cream
4 sm frz strawberries

calories- 1922
p/c/f % 39/21/40 grams 191/100/85


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> ----------
> I skipped cardio today on both your suggestions to reduce my cardio. Why exactly should I do this? I feel a little panicked since I only have 95 days, and cardio always helped in the past.
> ...



Closet Cardio 

Nutrition Rules, Cardio Drools 

*Excerpts from the threads above:*



> I keep telling people that traditional cardio first depletes your glycogen stores (precious glycogen for lifting), next catabolizies LBM (and every pound of LBM lost could have burned 30-50 more calories a day, potentially fat calories), and by the time that you finally get to the FFA's, the session is over! (exception being, cardio first thing in the morning)
> 
> I know three of the same women, they have done 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours of cardio a day for years! Same weight, same fat, no results from their W/O's!





> "Low-intensity aerobic activity does not necessarily lead to a greater expenditure of calories from fat. More importantly, the total caloric expenditure for a given period of time is much less when compared with high-intensity aerobic activity."





> In Summary:
> Cardio is good for your health! But as practiced by most bodybuilders it is not necessarily best for fat loss or keeping your lean muscle mass. Forty-five minutes to an hour of low intensity cardio often will cause you to lose muscle. Yes, it???s true that during low intensity cardio more fat (not necessarily bodyfat but lipids in the blood and from the muscle as well) is burned as fuel than at higher intensity levels. However, we have found that it???s not just during, but also after cardio that fat may be burned. High intensity cardio seems to be better suited to the competitive bodybuilder than the more popular low intensity method.
> 
> Here???s why:
> ...



Okay...I'm running out of time, sorry....Please, everyone in this cut should read these two threads, and the links w/in the threads....I will be back later to explain what I've posted...unless DP gets to it first.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh...and yes....add the oil to the whey....don't just drink the oil as your final meal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and yes....add the oil to the whey....don't just drink the oil as your final meal



Crap....I've been doing it wrong all this time.....j/k   I like to use heavy cream in meal 6. 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Closet Cardio
> 
> Nutrition Rules, Cardio Drools
> ...



w8.....if a person reads this.....I don't think it requires explanation, good post!   (and I'm gonna make this a thread in a minute)

However...I can see it being misintrepreted....and Cutters going crazy for HIIT.


Here is the deal Cutters:  Cuts aren't one week or two (except mini's)...and the Body is going to fight us, every stpe of the way.  Where we start from, where you have been for months or years....is HOMEOSTASIS to the body......THE BODY wants to be at that level of BF......

So....if you cut calories.....it  (the body) adapts.........if you do cardio, the body acclimates, if you do too much of both, and the body lowers your metabolism to the new energy expenditure level(cardio)....and the new caloric level.....YOU'RE SCREWED, YOU HAVE  NOWHERE TO GO!  GET THIS, WE'RE SERIOUS!

With this in mind we take STEPS (Tweaks)

We use TOOLS (Meal Frequency, Carb-Ups, Macronutrient Types and Ratio's, Cardio...and a few "Secret Weapons")

Where is the best place to start?

Transitional Nutritional Program or a First Plan, ZERO CARDIO, unless you have been a Cardio Queen or King....becuz we can't take it all away and add enough Resistance Training to accommodate...so we allow 1 or 2, 20-30 minute sessions.

Now further consider your cut is 12-16 weeks, here is a general idea how it goes......it's a little different because we individualize for each persons needs:

Plan= Nutritional Program...We change when progress slows too much (not hungry is a good sign, or no body changes)  Time periods will vary. 

Weeks 0-3   Plan 1, NO CARDIO
Weeks 3-4   Plan 1, ONE either Traditional 20-25 minute, or one HIIT 15-20 minutes

Weeks 5-8  Plan 2 (Tweak)...One Traditional (T), 1 HIIT (H)
Week 8...some will go to 2 T and 1 H or vice versa
Weeks 9-12 Plan 3, 2 T, 2 H

This is as far as most will go...the hardcores will go to: 

Plan 4 (the body now adjusting faster to changes).....and 1 a Days, 6 days a week...3 T and 3 H

OR SOME VARIATION OF THE ABOVE

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 11, 2003)

I read the threads. Thanks again. I agree with you on the HIIT cardio. So much good info here!  I got it....no cardio. 

Today, my hr was elevated for 95 min in the woods(deep pristine powder), but I was just doing it for fun, not fat loss. 

As instructed, I will do NO cardio in the gym, and l focus on lifting and building muscle in my training.

Neither of you commented on my diet for today, so I am guessing that it looks good?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks DP! 

Calories look better today, meals look alright...how much protein per scoop?


----------



## tigress (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi W8. The protein is 17.5g each, 35g total for 2 scoops. What's the verdict on herbal teas, crystal light, diet coke? We ate at Swiss Chalet for 3pm meal, and I had chicken breast, green salad, and a diet coke.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

herbal teas are ok...green tea is great.

We've covered diet coke and crystal lite if you want to research...basically, diet coke is nasty for health...diluted crystal lite is ok (occasionally) at this point....both may have to be cut in later stages....I'd avoid diet coke as much as possible.

You may also want to search for "gum" if you're interested...other search words: aspartame, diet coke, insulin....mine or DP's name.


----------



## tigress (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, I will use diet coke and crystal light sparingly. I figured as much. About the gum, OH NO!  I don't want to know!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Neither did I....it was a hard habit to break


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Today's plan:
> am "fun"cardio
> 
> ...



Much better.....

Would like to see the gram totals please for P C and F ...est  185 P  92 C   93 F

AND I DON"T SEE 93 C and would like to see 200 P  (40 grams) in five meals, 210 P in 6 (35 grams)

And  would add greens to the 6pm tuna  

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

DP, I edited my day yesterday to reflect what I actually ate. Also, I added in the grams of p/c/f.

Today
7.30am
shake of oatmeal, protein, flax

train legs(my fav)

meal 2
tuna, mayo, apple

meal 3
lobster, mayo, cucumber

meal 4
chicken, salad, newmans dressing

meal 5
lobster, mayo, cucumber

meal 6
shake strawberry, cream, whey 

cal 1987
p/c/f grams 209/90/88

Will fill leg training in later.


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmmm, once I reach my goal, I will have to put "body by DP and W8"in my sig line.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Hmmmm, once I reach my goal, I will have to put "body by DP and W8"in my sig line.



 

I don't see 90 g of carbs in that last day's meals...you're not counting veggies are you?

I see about 30 from the oats, about 20 from the apple, 10 from the strawberries, and 10 from the protein powder....and that's still including the fibre


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

My bad, I AM counting veggies. I didn't know that we were allowing for fiber. I may just have an extra apple in meal 2, which I am about to eat now. I mix it all together and it makes the tuna tasty. I can't believe you caught that! 

Legs this morning:
W8, I warmed up with 100 squats! Sound familiar?

squats 5 sets 45/20
leg press 3 sets 90/12 (so it's light, my legs were shaking from the squats!)
single incline leg press 4 sets 50/8 
deads 3 sets 135/8
seated calf raise 3 sets 45/12
standing calf 1 set 120/8

My weights were light, and I didn't pyramid them, or do any super or giant sets. They were still sore from last week's spin and body bar classes, so I didn't want to push too hard my first real leg workout. I had a great time though, and can't wait to improve next Sunday!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> My bad, I AM counting veggies. I didn't know that we were allowing for fiber. I may just have an extra apple in meal 2, which I am about to eat now. I mix it all together and it makes the tuna tasty. I can't believe you caught that!
> 
> Legs this morning:
> W8, I warmed up with 100 squats! Sound familiar?



LOL...good for you 

Yes...we don't count dark green veggies or fibre. We would count things like strawberries, grapefruit, apples, spaghetti squash & eggplant though


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

Today- 30 min core strengthening, at home on floor and ball. Various sets and reps of crunches, supermans, sit ups, back extensions, etc. 

I have too many sore muscle groups to hit the gym today. Any other workout would be half assed.

6.30am
shake of oatmeal, whey, flax oil

9.30
lobster, mayo, cukes

12.30
tuna, mayo, apple

3.30
tuna, mayo, salad

6.30
strawberries, whey, cream

9pm
Old fashioned oats 1 cup
Peanut butter 1 tbsp
1 cup green beans
1 banana


 I think that today is my carb up. Am I doing a carb up every 4 days? This is what I came up with on my own. Please don't tell me to add sweet potatoes or yams because I cannot stomach them.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Okay...first off...it would help if you could give serving sizes in your meal plans.

Next...if you're getting 70 g of carbs a day, there's no need for a carb up. Generally speaking of course. Normally, when we do carb ups twice a week we keep the daily carbs to under 30g and coming from only protein/fat sources. i.e. peanut butter, protein powder etc.

If you intend to keep your carbs at 70g a day, and still think you need a carb up....try having it only once a week then...since you will not be totally depleted and need it twice a week. Brown rice could sub for SP, but what you have there is sufficient considering your daily carb intake.


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

W8, The serving sizes will remain the same every day, that's why I didn't fill them in. I will enter today's food in my software when I get home, and post my total cals and grams. It will look similar to yesterday's totals.

I do plan on keeping carbs at 70g so I won't do a carb up, if I do, it will be once a week. Thanks!


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

Jan 13th revised-

7am
shake made with
1/3c raw oatmeal
1tbsp flax
2 scoops whey

9.30am
5 oz lobster
1tbsp mayo
1c cukes

1am- meant to eat at 12.30 but was furniture shopping 
1 pouch albacore tuna
1 tbsp mayo
2 small apples

4pm
5 oz chicken breast
1.5 cup lettuce/spinach greens
1tbsp newmans own dressing

core stabilization exercises

6.30pm this meal is small to balance numbers
2 eggs, 1 white
1/2 oz cheddar

9pm
shake made with
4 sm strawberries
2 scoops whey
3 tbsp cream

totals 1951 cal p/c/f 195/98/87.5


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

Why am I sooo hungry? It feels like I am eating a lot, but as soon as I finish eating, I am looking for more.

I had some sf jello to get me to the next meal.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

You're doing great Tigress! Keep it up! 
Btw, thanks for the kind words in my journal.. 

NG


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks NG!  You will get through it.


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

Legs are sore, I am walking like an idiot.  Training today is delts. 

6.30
1/3 c oats
2 scoop whey
1 tbsp flax oil

9.30
1 pouch tuna
1 tbsp mayo
2 small cut up apples

12.30
1 pouch tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1.5 cup greens
1/2 tbsp italian dressing

4.30
5 oz chix
2 c greens
1 tbsp newmans

8.15
4 sm strawberries
2 scoop whey
3 tbsp cream


cals, 1761
p/c/f 159/86/83

I feel like crap. Have a cold or something. This workout was really hard to get through. And it's a bit frustrating that I am soooo weak. Guess it will take time for my strength to return. 

Delts-
db press 12/12, 15/12, 15/10
db side raises 8/12, 8/12, 8/12
db rear incline flys 5/12 for 3
db front raises 12/12 for 3
smith upright row 12/20 for 3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Leah, I updated my journal and stats, if you get a chance would you take a look? I am not feeling well and couldn't eat as much as planned. Does it still look okay?



Well, you could have had my opinion, lol....but since you're 44% BI, ...err...GAY..........I guess I'll leave you for your woman friend  

DP

P.S  It looks OK, up your quantities a bit when you feel better........5 pounds in a week lost is a bit too fast!


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

DP-LOL! I did want your opinion as well of course, and I know where to find you....in W8's journal!  Since you are here, I was wondering if an attainable goal for me would be reaching a bf% of 15% in my 90 days?  I think it's possible, what do you think?

I know that 5lb loss is NOT accurate, the first day I weighed was on a shipping scale at work fully clothed.  So realistically, I think we are looking at a loss of 2 lbs in 5 days, but I was eating/drinking pretty bad so I am guessing it was water, not fat/muscle.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> DP
> 
> P.S  It looks OK, up your quantities a bit when you feel better........5 pounds in a week lost is a bit too fast!




What he said, lol ...and I'll let him answer the bf question too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> DP-LOL! I did want your opinion as well of course, and I know where to find you....in W8's journal!  Since you are here, I was wondering if an attainable goal for me would be reaching a bf% of 15% in my 90 days?  I think it's possible, what do you think?
> 
> I know that 5lb loss is NOT accurate, the first day I weighed was on a shipping scale at work fully clothed.  So realistically, I think we are looking at a loss of 2 lbs in 5 days, but I was eating/drinking pretty bad so I am guessing it was water, not fat/muscle.



I saw the BI number but not a 7 or 9 site calculation....if it can w8 til I get back...or if w8 can run it, I can answer that better.  I think it's realistic to lose 25-33% of your existing BF in that amount of time, maybe more if you are "really good"...so if you were at 30%......22.5%  to 20% would be reasonable! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

OK...Nat....your immediate goal....and not in 90 days.....is to focus on this cut, and with the gr8 support everyone is giving each other here, we will accept no compromises.  I stand on the above comment.............and we will try to give you some revised type of target or goal upon the next set of skinfolds in 4 weeks....We need to first see how your body co-operates with being good and consistant  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

We didn't actually figure out the percentace from the skin folds he did. I told him you guys wanted the numbers. 

I am all about this cut. Very focused. Eventually my man is going to want us to go for pizza but I told him last night that I don't know when that will be. He's supportive(he should be, his bf% is about 4 or 5.) I may just tell him to go get one with someone else. Will you let me know when I can have a cheat meal? No rush.

The reason why there is a "countdown" is that I am going to a great resort in Jamaica in April and I wanted to be in better shape than I am now. When I am there, I will not be adhering to any plan, whatever I want, I will do, and that goes for everything  I am only going for 8 nights, then I will be getting back  on the plan. 

So far Dr.P, I don't notice any difference except that my muscles are killing me! I love it though. Only masocists use the stairs instead of the elevator when their legs are screaming.


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

91 days to bliss   feeling somewhat better today. 

Diet plan-
7am shake
1/3 oatmeal
2 sc whey
1tb flax

10am
5oz lobster
1 tb mayo
2 small apples

1pm
5 oz chix
1c greens w/ 1/2 tb newmans

4pm
5oz lobster
1 tb may
1c greens w/ 1/2 tb newmans

5pm 
train tris and bis- and next time i do delts, lift more/do more exercises, because I can't even feel them today.

6.30
1tb natty pb-just to get something in me right away

7-7.30ish
shake, w/4 strawberries, 3tb cream, 2 sc whey

totals cal 1770 
f 82
c 88
p170


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

Will have to do a few eggs scrambled with the pb to get cals and pro up. I will fix it up at the end of the day.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Tigress,  Hope you feeling better?  kg


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> Will you let me know when I can have a cheat meal? No rush.



Um...DP doesn't do cheat meals, lol...especially for someone as experienced as you  

If you get one, consider yourself very lucky


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...DP doesn't do cheat meals, lol...especially for someone as experienced as you
> 
> If you get one, consider yourself very lucky



What she said!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

What's that quote from Mama's Boy w8? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Regarding what? I study Pain....not Mama's Boy, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

But it's one of your favorites........and it sounds like Pain... 



> "ARE YOU ON A CUT? OR AREN't YOU? "



(You have studied well, Mini Pain)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok...that's what I thought it was, lol....that's just Pain to me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Plain as Pain, LOL   


(are we fucking up this journal?   )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry Nat


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tigeress,

        Looking good!  Keep up the good work, meals look good, and it is good that you note any changes you want to make for the next workout in your journal.

Hope all is well 

IDF


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Plain as Pain, LOL
> 
> 
> ...



No worries about fucking up the journal. 

Iain and KG, welcome to my journal, thanks for stopping by. 

DP, I am not exactly ASKING for a cheat day....just letting ya know that I MAY ask for one sometime in the future.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

K!   Just letting you know...I may say NO! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

but you will probably say NO


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

omg....you beat me! i hadn't refreshed


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

lmao!  That was typical Pain!!!!


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

I added two eggs scrambled, and here's the updated macros:
cal 1969
f 98
c 93
p 182

Also, times got juggled around a bit. 4pm meal got bumped to 5(long time no eat) and later meals got bumped also. Gotta go to the gym now.


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

bis and tris

12set giant set
ss standing overhead ext 40/12, 50/12, 50/12
with rope bi curl 30/12, 40/12, 50/12
no rest into:
ss standing tri ext 40/12, 50/12, 60/12
with straight bar pulley bi 40/12, 40/12, 40/12

short rest-long enough to walk to a bench
ss tri dip on bench with bw only 12, 10, 8
with standing db bi curl 15/12, 15/8, 15/8

by this time my arms are shaking, not used to this sort of punishment, but spouse wasn't ready to go, so 

ss 
seated incline bi 15/10, 15/8, 15/8
with overhead seated tri ext 15/10, 30/6


And I was wrong about my delts. They are sore.


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!  That was typical Pain!!!!



that's not good news.  

btw, why did you give up pb?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> that's not good news.
> 
> btw, why did you give up pb?




Because I didn't like it anymore. Besides, I'm addicted to something far better  .....almond butter rocks 

....nice W/O btw


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Because I didn't like it anymore. Besides, I'm addicted to something far better  .....almond butter rocks
> 
> ....nice W/O btw



I may try to find some almond butter when I run outta pb. 

Thanks about the workout, I went in without a plan, and it just felt good. Feels great to be lifting again, but I feel like a pansy lifting light weights.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Ugh. What's up with my dreams? I dreamt that i was eating nacho chips with shredded chicken, jalepenos, cheese, and it was good. Since I haven't been suffering from cravings while awake, I am not sure where that came from.   

Food looks the same as yesterday, with tuna replacing lobster. Training, well, I am waiting to see if my bis or tris will allow me to do either chest or back today. If not, then I will go anyway and do abs and calves and some stretching.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Today's fuel-

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
5 oz chix breast
2 c greens
1tb newmans

meal 4
sm apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 5
1 tb natty pb
2 scrambled eggs

meal 6
1/2c strawberries
2 tb cream
2 sc whey


1847 cal
f 91g 44%
c77g 16%
p185g 40%

I need to weigh my apples, I think I have been recording more carbs than I am eating.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

look at you GO!  you've got it going on.  looks really good - your eating and your working out.  awesome.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks NG, we were both thinking of food in the middle of the night, but I was only dreaming  BTW, I like your avatar, and your sig.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks - maybe my cookie raid starts as a dream and i sleepwalk lol.  it is sort of weird though - i don't really think about should i eat them.  i just do it.  i'd never do that in the middle of the day.  (excuses excuses.)

my signature is making me more mad at myself.  no wonder i'm always "wanting" to get my body a certain way and never quite doing it.  cookies.  i've done it before and not cheated or slipped even the slightest for months but now i can't even go a week.  really mad at myself....but i won't rant on in your journal.

(oops)


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

DP, I am taking a multi with my last meal, and that's it. Should I add anything else? I have a fully stocked cupboard at home, glutamine, creatine, herbal and vitamin pills. 

My tsh was low, so the doc put me on synthroid, that means that I will not be able to use any thermos during this cut. My last blood test put my tsh smack in the middle of the normal zone so that shouldn't hinder my progress. I take it in the am, and can't take anything else at that time.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Get rid of those cookies. If they aren't there, you can't eat them.


----------



## tigress (Jan 16, 2003)

Training schedule for the next few days-
thurs- abs, decided to take it off, rest sore muscles
friday- chest
sat- back
su-legs
mon-abs, off
tues-delts
wed- tris and bis

My water consumption and sleep have been dead on since Friday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> DP, I am taking a multi with my last meal, and that's it. Should I add anything else? I have a fully stocked cupboard at home, glutamine, creatine, herbal and vitamin pills.
> 
> My tsh was low, so the doc put me on synthroid, that means that I will not be able to use any thermos during this cut. My last blood test put my tsh smack in the middle of the normal zone so that shouldn't hinder my progress. I take it in the am, and can't take anything else at that time.




When you run out of that vitamin.......you want to move taking  it to the morning...the catch is that iron can impede the synthroid, so you may want to go "iron free"...and then if you drink 5-6 L a day.......a multi-mineral complex at meal 5 or 6 would be good, possibly with iron. 

You  and everyone else here don't need thermos, we can do it all w/nutrition! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks DP! 

I looked for a multimineral complex, and can't find any around here. I will check with W8 to see where she gets hers. I knew that about the iron and synthroid, which is why I just take it alone to be sure. I will see about finding something iron free when I am out. Then I will need something with iron for sure, because I don't eat mammals, which means no red meat. 

Mon-fri I hit 6+ liters easily. Unfortunatley, sat and sun I usually fall short because I am running about and don't have access to a bathroom and water. I will work on that.


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

DP, is there a rate at which I am supposed to be losing? I think I am just losing the bloat that I had from my Maui trip, because when I left for it in Dec I was 174, and that's what I am at right now. It's been 1 week, but I know that first bw I posted was off by at least 2-3 lbs. 

Please, please, please, please don't make me eat more right now. It's all I can do to get this much food into me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> DP, is there a rate at which I am supposed to be losing? I think I am just losing the bloat that I had from my Maui trip, because when I left for it in Dec I was 174, and that's what I am at right now. It's been 1 week, but I know that first bw I posted was off by at least 2-3 lbs.
> 
> Please, please, please, please don't make me eat more right now. It's all I can do to get this much food into me.



IS'T NOT ABOUT BW! 

You could lose a pound of BF and gain a pound of LBM......and the scale would say "NO CHANGE"....but that is a 2 POUND CHANGE! 


Only measurements, skinfolds, your clothes and the mirror...can tell you how you are progressing 

We use the scale to make sure we aren't dropping too fast, and scarificing LBM.

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Only measurements, skinfolds, your clothes and the mirror...can tell you how you are progressing
> DP



Well, those things are telling me to work HARDER!!!  

Just kidding, I wasn't expecting a big change after week 1. 

Week 2, here we go!! 
89 days to heaven  

todays fuel- didn't prep last night, could be better. 

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
2 oz chix breast-lost some protein here, needed to prep
2 c greens
1tb newmans

meal 4
sm apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 5
1 tb natty pb
3 eggs+ 2 whites- increased this meal to increase total pro

meal 6
1/2c strawberries
3 tb cream
2 sc whey

cal 1962
fat 102  46%
carb 93 19%
pro 174 35%



Today's training will be pecs.


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

DP, can I please have a cheat meal tomorrow?


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't slipped up all week. 

the worst i had was 2 diet cokes on different days, and 1 bowl of sf jello w/cream.

please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> DP, can I please have a cheat meal tomorrow?




Well the way I see it you have 2 choices

1) Define cheat, and what you will or might be eating? Pledge that you will stop and stay in control in no less than 250 words...be convincing 

2)  Convince w8 to go W/O today...and that it had  better be Kick ASS!  

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Well the way I see it you have 2 choices
> 
> 1) Define cheat, and what you will or might be eating? Pledge that you will stop and stay in control in no less than 250 words...be convincing
> ...



OMG! This is such a good idea! Making me write out how I will stay in control will help me do exactly that! Good idea!  (will flattery help me get this cheat?)

define cheat: 1 meal where I eat what I want

what I will eat(probably): pizza, vegetarian with cheese, 1 glass wine, 1 martini, a dessert or whatever you think I can safely have without screwing up my cut.

how I will stay in control: eating my normal meals (maybe a bit smaller) the rest of the day will have my hunger under control, and I will tell my husband that he can use my journal to tattle if I get unruly. 

You didn't seriously think that I would take the second option? There is no way I could convince that *starving*,  34% gay chick to workout hard simply so that someone other than her would end up getting a cheat meal?!?!?


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Today is the first day I have had when I was tempted to cheat. The chocolates and other crap around the office was looking attractive today.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> You didn't seriously think that I would take the second option? There is no way I could convince that *starving*,  34% gay chick to workout hard simply so that someone other than her would end up getting a cheat meal?!?!?



Damn...I gotta start reading this journal before I read my own


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn...I gotta start reading this journal before I read my own



HEY! You KNOW that I mean that in the nicest possible way! I was reading your journal, and you _are_ starving right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah I know...but I said yes to my kickass W/O w/o knowing that I was getting you pizza and sugah! That's not right


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

i think it worked out well for me!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

ROTFLMFAO!  

I don't approve.....BUTT....I will look sideways to just to hear your husband's report,
and avoid a Group mutiny binge! 

Stick to your plan above    ...and know........it won't help the way you think it will.....the pizza dough and dessert
will haunt you for a long time :guilt: 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you!  I will see how i feel after the pizza, dessert may NOT be necessary, but then again, who knows when you will agree to another cheat? 

Didya notice? I accomplished both 1 AND 2 on your list  

Update on today-
replaced meal 5 (eggs and pb) with 6oz lobster and 1 tb mayo. It was YUMMY! 

I just got home from working late/driving in snowstorm/groceries, so chest is not going to get done tonight. Which means tomorrow will have to be chest and back both. I have done them together before, but not at the intensity i am planning for tomorrow. Hope I have lots of energy after my sat am fun time and snowshoeing.

Also, tomorrow I am going snowshoeing for at least an hour.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 
> Didya notice? I accomplished both 1 AND 2 on your list



Sorry to disappoint, but I forgot an exercise, lol. 

Does that mean she doesn't get her cheat? .....can I have her cheat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Depends on what you did with the exercises you remember....I'd say your done for a week with 25 almonds...LOL....I noticed you didn't drop any this time 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> i think it worked out well for me!



LOL!  Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry to disappoint, but I forgot an exercise, lol.
> 
> *at least you went and trained when you didn't want to. Way to go! I wish I had. In hindsite, I should have gone at lunch dammit! *
> ...


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Jodi. 

Um, DP, is it insane for me to say that I notice a difference after 8 days? Cause there is a difference.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Thanks Jodi.
> 
> Um, DP, is it insane for me to say that I notice a difference after 8 days? Cause there is a difference.



Of course there is a difference! 

But..did you say "Hindsight?" LOL 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

I suspect you are trying to remind me of something before my cheat!


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok, snowshoeing was 90 minutes, I am exhausted (i think my husband is trying to kill me!) I use dietpower software to log my stuff, and it says that I burned 1250 calories out there. It sure feels like that much.  

I need to eat a few meals and rest up before I hit the gym. 

I saw W8 say somewhere that everything you eat while drinking is stored as fat?! So now I am thinking, will have my martini on an empty stomach before we go, then just have water with my pizza and dessert. Nixed the wine altogether. I am seeing some results now and don't want to slide back too far with this cheat. 

Todays food-
meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

meal 3
sm apple
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

after training
1 teaspoon pb

meal 4
cheat meal
2.5oz vodka martini
1 glass wine
3 pc pizza
blizzard (damn w8)


cal 2778
fat 105g 34%
carb 250 36%
pro 159 23%
alcohol 8%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Fucking Kit Kat???    I agreed to dessert....like Cheesecake or something 

Your gonna hate yourself........:guilttripnumber177:


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

DP- You know what? I KNEW you were going to say something about me whimping out to a kitkat for dessert! lol 

I decided on that cause at least I know how much junk i am eating, when you get dessert at a restaurant, you never know what the food values are! I didn't figure I needed an 800 cal dessert.  

You are probably right about the guilt, look how I am making my meal less damaging on my own. I am sure I will regret it soon when the cravings are outta control.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Don't worry nat.....he always bitches about the cheat that you have....no matter what! I asked for ice cream once, and he said yes....so I went to dairy queen and got a blizzard and then got in shit .....now he's giving you shit for not eating enough sugah 

The man's never happy   

I think I'm going to ask for a cheat meal...he gave you yours so easily


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

I'll be checking your journal to see what he says L. Now go drink some water and leave that trident ALONE! 

PB, added to my food, not included in above- 1 teaspoon of pb post workout just so that my body gets something to eat, it's still almost 2 hours to pizza time. Does that make up for no cheesecake? 

What happens when you train and you are exhausted? You get more exhausted, come home, feed the cat, and spill 10 pounds (no shit) of cat kibble all over the kitchen.     And JB wasn't here to help me clean it up. Not fun.

Training-

db chest press 20/12, 25/8, 25/6, 25/8
incline press cybex 50/6, 50/4, 50/8, 50/5
pulley flys 30/8, 3 drop sets 30-15/12
db flys on ball 6/12, 10/12, 10/12

lat pulldown 50/12 x 3
back rowing 50/6-8 x 3
t bar row 45/6, 25/8
single db row  25/8 x3 

machines used for back were all new that you load plates, and I couldn't do as much weight on them as on the machines with weight stacks. 

I guess the w/o was good, but not as intense as I had hoped. My biggest problem in the gym is not resting between sets(I get bored) therefore I cannot lift as much as when I rest. Must start wearing a watch, and planning my rests.


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

Fuck L, did you have to mention a blizzard? I haven't had one of those in ages.......I think I may trade in my kit kat for one of those, but I could prob eat 2.5 kitkats for the cals in one of those blizzards.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

LMAO...sorry ...I hate it when people mention yummies in my journal too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Tag Team Gay Girls.....to much fucking Estrogen!  

Bring it.......NO MORE CHEATS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

We're only half gay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Together then, that makes you a *WHOLE GAY!* 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Together then, that makes you a *WHOLE GAY!*
> 
> 
> DP



That's fine with me!  Just so long as I am not a WHOLE GAY on my own! 

L, I had the blizzard. Witch!


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

DONE CHEATING! hope i can eat meal 5. Yikes.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

> I had the blizzard



OH, do tell what kind?  There the ones for DQ where you get soft serve ice cream and they put candy in it right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Shhhh!....don't say "candy" ....that sounds bad 

I usually have oreo cookies in mine  

Damn....I should've taken that cheat....I'm so craving sugar.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

There is something VERY wrong here! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

*w8, don't read further*

Jodi, blizzard had smarties and skor in it.  It was a small size but I think I am done eating for the night.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Aw fuck....can I have one? you said I could have pizza?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> *w8, don't read further*
> 
> Jodi, blizzard had smarties and skor in it.  It was a small size but I think I am done eating for the night.



*drooling*  Oh, yummy!  I remember those, I use to get PB Cups in mine!  YUMMY!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

OMG!!!!   *lalalalalalalalalalala*


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

new food total!

Todays food-
meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

meal 3
sm apple
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

after training
1 teaspoon pb

meal 4
cheat meal
2.5oz vodka martini
1 glass wine
3 pc pizza
blizzard (damn w8)


cal 2778
fat 105g 34%
carb 250 36%
pro 159 23%
alcohol 8%


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I want pizza and ice cream 


....and chocolate!


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

Leah, I am sooo sorry I ever started this cheat meal thing. Hang in there girl! DP will give you the word when it's your time. 

Besides, it wasn't that good.


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

Night people.  I am still exhausted.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 
> Besides, it wasn't that good.




Bullshit ....but thanks for trying ....don't believe it for a second, lol.

GNT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah, sugar after it jacks your insulin....lowers your blood sugar and makes you go to sleep....


...also causes NIGHTMARES! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah, sugar after it jacks your insulin....lowers your blood sugar and makes you go to sleep....
> 
> 
> ...




Uh huh....so what's your point?....can I have some or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want pizza and ice cream
> 
> 
> ....and chocolate!



Get a food magazine, cut out some pitures, start a collage....and then you'll "Have Some"  


CUT THIS SHIT OUT!  NATALIE, LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO POOR  UNDER FED, SKINNY LITTLE w8.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Do you have one with a pout? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

If I find one can I have sugah? lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I find one can I have sugah? lmao




NO!  


NO!  


NO! 



NO! 




NO!  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> CUT THIS SHIT OUT!  NATALIE, LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO POOR  UNDER FED, SKINNY LITTLE w8.....



Did I not just say I was sorry?  Plus, you coulda, and in HINDsight shoulda, shut me down on this!  I was flat out expecting you to say no! BUT, I am glad you didn't. 

It's a new week, and forewith, there will be no more _cheating_ talk in my journal. 

Actually, to get serious for a minute, am I staying with the same plan as last week, or am I cutting my carbs back now? DP, can you please give me a quick breakdown of what I should be eating such as, p200, c50, f90, or whatever? Still no cardio, I remember till week 4. I miss cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> w8.....if a person reads this.....I don't think it requires explanation, good post!   (and I'm gonna make this a thread in a minute)
> 
> However...I can see it being misintrepreted....and Cutters going crazy for HIIT.
> ...



Seems to me that you _have_ been doing cardio! ....so we are not going to touch that as long as you're enjoying winter sports 

Your meals run 5-6 and calories 1900-2000...somehow you snuck a carb-up in there, although we don't normally carb at your level of carb intake.....so

We'd like to see......


if five meals

200 P  90 C 90 F   1970 calories

if 6 meals

210 P  80 C  90 F   1970 calories


Till hunger stops, you acclimate, you shit a Blizzard, whatever...about 10 more days  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Seems to me that you _have_ been doing cardio! ....so we are not going to touch that as long as you're enjoying winter sports
> 
> *True, snowshoeing IS cardio. Sorry. It's only once a week though. If I don't have a winter sport i get SAD and I mean the disorder, not the mood.  *
> ...


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

DP-I have ammended my goal. I just got back from a bb/fitness/figure seminar, and I think I want to try fitness soon. I got the name of a gymnastics coach, and some contacts around here to use as resources, but I know that we can't get my bf% down low enough to compete in 11 weeks. But I want to try to get it as low as possible in those 11 weeks. That's still the food plan I should follow right? 

W8, love the avatar change.


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

Todays food-

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
green salad w/turkey c/c and ranch dressing, 1 pc cheese subway
black coffee
2 oz chix graciously given to me by bb at seminar
figured this meal beat the emergency labrada bar I had with me-gave that away to friend

meal 3
sm apple-2.5oz
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

meal 4 after training
1 teaspoon pb
3 eggs, 4 egg whites
bit of cuke

meal 5
sm apple-2.5oz
5 oz lobster
1 tb mayo

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2 c strawberries

cal 1987
fat 95
carb 72 
pro 207

Legs-going to do them now.


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

Right, after doing chest and back together yesterday, entire ribcabe hurts. So, no dl's or squats for me today. But still managed to entirely fatigue legs.

marathon leg press-
90/12, 90/12, 180/12, 270/12, 270/12, 90/8-4 drop to single leg 
single leg sets, 90/4, 90/8, 90/6
did calf raises on machine after EVERY leg press set, 12 each, on lighter weights did single calf raises, 12 each

*confession, after the first 270lb leg press I thought I was going to pass out.*

leg extension- single leg drop sets 50/8 to 40/4 repeated 4 times

lying leg curl-drop sets, 50/6 to 40/6 repeated 3 times

standing calf raise 195/12, drop 270/6-195/6 repeated 2x

then my husband came over and started doing 470lbs standing calf raise, and i had to do 4 of them just to show him i could do it too.  shoulders are NOT looking pretty right now.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

*then my husband came over and started doing 470lbs standing calf raise, and i had to do 4 of them just to show him i could do it too.*

lmao!


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

some things never change 

He did tell me today that my ass is shrinking.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> DP-I have ammended my goal. I just got back from a bb/fitness/figure seminar, and I think I want to try fitness soon. I got the name of a gymnastics coach, and some contacts around here to use as resources, but I know that we can't get my bf% down low enough to compete in 11 weeks. But I want to try to get it as low as possible in those 11 weeks. That's still the food plan I should follow right?
> 
> W8, love the avatar change.



In all honesty...if we speed your cut (add cardio, reduce intake).......you will lose LBM....maybe even as high as a 50/50 ratio with BF. 

What we can do, is tweak you more often, maybe at 3 weeks and then 2 week intervals......but trust me when I say that it will not be worth the possible rebound.....

From your stats....it would be better to have this dream on the horizon, it can be a reality...just give yourself adequate time. 

You decide 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks DP, I will think it over tonight. 

Did you like my workout? It was _pain_ful!


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

DP, some questions. 

1) when you say rebound, what do you mean? the week i am off training and dieting in jamaica i will lose a lot of ground? 

2) i am thinking that it may be worth the risk depending on the answer to no 1. It will make gymnastics training a lot easier. A LOT!!! I have some experience there so I know.


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

d'uh. no 2 is not a question. i am going to think about bed soon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

_*Originally posted by tigress *_
DP, some questions. 

1) when you say rebound, what do you mean? the week i am off training and dieting in jamaica i will lose a lot of ground? 


*A more rapid cut, means more rapid fat gain after, usually, not always!*

2) i am thinking that it may be worth the risk depending on the answer to no 1. It will make gymnastics training a lot easier. A LOT!!! I have some experience there so I know. [/QUOTE]

*I liked your Warm-up....err..W/O....but Painfull is capitalized...when you "Feel It" *


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> *I liked your Warm-up....err..W/O....but Painfull is capitalized...when you "Feel It" *
> 
> ...



OMG! I am just getting back! Cut me some slack, these are good w8's for ppl who have done jack and neglected themselves for an eternity.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

K!....  I said I liked it! 


But w8's dog could do that........j/k  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> In all honesty...if we speed your cut (add cardio, reduce intake).......you will lose LBM....maybe even as high as a 50/50 ratio with BF.
> 
> You decide
> ...



I'll do it your way. w8 talked me into it.  I don't want to lose 50/50, next year I will prob regret that. I will wait for the 4 week updated stats and see how it's going then. Thanks. 

*also, didn't want you to grumble at me for the entire time.


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

Off day today. rest. Will do abs and stretch for 30 min.

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple-2.5oz
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
5oz chix
green salad 
newmans dressing

meal 4 
sm apple-2.5oz
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 5
3 eggs, 4 whites
.5 tb pb
1 c cukes

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2 c strawberries

cal 2022
fat 99.9
carb 75.5 
pro 208


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

Just received my letter in the mail for the 5km run I did last year. I raised about 10% of the total funds!  Anyhow, this year's run is on my b-day, and I hope to be able to run it. Once I begin cardio, it will all be running. 

Or, I could just walk. Depends on how much cardio I am allowed to do between now and then. :bounce:


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

hey DP....I guess Detour bars are not on my program? I had to order some, just to see what the hype is all about.  They aren't here yet though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Me Grumble.......HA! 

I hope your husband likes them! 

As for running........5K is only 20-30 minutes.....and if you don't care about your time.....you could easily "do that", but NOT TRAIN FOR IT.....on 2-3 cardio sessions a week......Says in your Profile 12/31 is your B-day.....so I don't see any problems.


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

P.S.


Your meals look very good   But don't get cocky!   

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> As for running........5K is only 20-30 minutes.....and if you don't care about your time.....you could easily "do that", but NOT TRAIN FOR IT.....on 2-3 cardio sessions a week......Says in your Profile 12/31 is your B-day.....so I don't see any problems.
> 
> 
> DP



Actually, it's may 10, and that's less than 4 months away.  so that might be a problem? my cardio is deconditioning as i type this... sorry, i will quit whining now! temporarily. 

confessions on my meals- had 1 diet pepsi last night.
had 1 black coffee after breakfast. where are my detour bars dammit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Goals....NOT BARS 

And no SODA! 

May 10....will work......as long as you just run it, not race it! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Goals....NOT BARS
> *GOTCHA!*
> 
> ...


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

I got a new scale tonight, and it says 182? Whatever, more importantly, I am not looking any better.  I was a few days ago, maybe it was the diet soda. Just sniffing chocolates won't do anything will it? I didn't actually EAT any.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I betcha it could, lol.

Ya don't weigh yourself at night silly.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> I got a new scale tonight, and it says 182? Whatever, more importantly, I am not looking any better.  I was a few days ago, maybe it was the diet soda. Just sniffing chocolates won't do anything will it? I didn't actually EAT any.



Believe it or no, smell can....also just the sweet tase hitting your lips as in diet soda....


Yanick has a post here about cephalic insulin response (although he disagrees it exists)



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Diet Sodas Can Cause Weight Gain!
> 
> by F. Batmanghelidj, M.D.
> ...


----------



## tigress (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info DP. I have only had 3 diet cokes since we started this cut, but they are cut now too. Also, i had a black coffee yesterday, which I don't usually drink. I may not have any more of that for a while. 

Still feeling a bit demoralized.  

Today's training-delts will try to do them at lunch today if i have time. I have more energy during the day than at night. 

Food-exactly the same as yesterday. 

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
sm apple-2.5oz
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
5oz chix
green salad 
newmans dressing

meal 4 
sm apple-2.5oz
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 5
3 eggs, 4 whites
.5 tb pb
1 c cukes

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2 c strawberries

cal 2022
fat 99.9
carb 75.5 
pro 208

I woke up with a serverely sore hamstring. It feels pulled actually. I have a heat patch on it now, and as soon as the day spas open I will try to get in to see a massage therapist today.


----------



## tigress (Jan 21, 2003)

I got in for a massage....60 min mostly on hams. It was great! This has got to be part of my routine from now on.


----------



## tigress (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh yea, and I have decided to rest today instead of train. Upper body is still sore from sat. Not sure how productive it would be to train today.


----------



## tigress (Jan 22, 2003)

Last wed i was 177, this wed i am 180?! Maybe lower my cals to 10 per lb bw? DP advise please.  

Slept 10 hours last night....maybe it was the massage? I have a full ROM in my hams now so that was an hour well spent yesterday. 

Just got back from training, and I as I was driving up, guess what? The mailman was here with my box of detour bars. I had 1, I just had to try them. Fire away. OMG, it was soooo goood. 

I don't have my final numbers now that I had the detour bar...will post them tonight. 


Delt training-

machine press#1 -10/15, 20/12 30/8 x2
machine press#2- 40/12, 50/8
rear incline fly 5/12, 10/10, 10/10
seated front raise 15/8 x2, 15/10
ss upright row 40/12, 50/10, 40/12
with side raise 10/12, 10/10 x2 (tired)

Again, I need to rest between sets more. That's why I can't lift heavier.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Advise??? 

1) It's not about BW
2) NO CHEATS
3) NO BARS

4) Consistency  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Advise???
> 
> 1) It's not about BW
> ...



LOL! Aren't cheats/bars the same thing, why do they get separate billing? It's not about BW, that should be your sig.

Ok, will keep keeping on.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 22, 2003)

meal 1
myoplex lite
1/2 scoop whey
1 tb cream

meal 2
detour bar  GOOD!!!! 

meal 3
5oz chicken
green salad w/newmans

meal 4 
5oz haddock
1c cuke
1tb flax oil

meal 5
2 eggs, 3 whites
1 c cukes

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

cal 1826
carb 66
fat 80
pro 207


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

MYOCRAP LITE is a NO! NO! 

(and a complete waste....they lowered the P substantially, and only cut a few nasty sugary carbs (don't let the label fool you))

and "That" bar 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 22, 2003)

No worries DP. I enjoyed my regular breakfast more than today anyhow. I have a few left over from a while ago, and just felt like something different today. Won't happen again.


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

Trained tris/bis this morning.

giant set no rests
ss pulley single tri pulldown 10/12, 12.5/12, 15/12
w pulley single bi curl 10/12, 10/12, 10/12
ss tri pushdown machine 40/12, 50/10, 50/12
w single preacher machine 20/10, 20/8, 20/12

overhead rope tri ext 20/12, drop 30-20/12, 20/12 (wt in kg)

standing pulley bi curl 30/12, 30/12, 40/12


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

meal plan-

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
5oz haddock
1/2 grapefruit
1/2 avacado

meal 4 
1/2 avacado
tuna pouch

meal 5
6oz lobster
1 tb butter
1 c cukes

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

cal 1820
carb 81
fat 78
pro 200


----------



## karategirl (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Nat, how are things?


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

Good girl! Training and dieting, dieting and training. I am paying for the long amt of time that i slacked off for. Hope things are going well for you too.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 23, 2003)

Thats awesome.......and think what a fox you'll be by summer Things are finally clicking for me with this new way of eating. I had some mental barriers I needed to cross. Now I've just handed the reins over to w8 and Dp. Can't wait to see how things progress over the weeks for everyone.


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Now I've just handed the reins over to w8 and Dp. Can't wait to see how things progress over the weeks for everyone.



DP and W8 are riding lots of horses. My reins got handed over a few weeks ago, but every now and then DP whips me with them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Somebody call a Doctor? 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Somebody call a Doctor?
> 
> DP



Well, since you are here, I do need some help. Next weekend I am going to a resort here with my sister for a "women's retreat" from friday to sunday. We have some seminars, group fitness classes, and quite a few spa services planned.  

I was wondering how well I am going to be able to stick to a schedule. Training will be no problem as there is a gym there. I am thinking maybe I should bring my blender and aim for 5 meals a day. How would this look? 

meal 1-restaurant
omelet with cheese and veggies

meal 2
1/2 apple
1 tb flax
2 scoop pro

meal 3-restaurant
fish or chicken 
with green salad
salad dressing

meal 4
same as meal 2

meal 5-restaurant
fish or seafood
vegetables
butter


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

todays food

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
apple
tuna pouch
1 tb mayo

meal 3
5oz haddock
1/2 avacado

meal 4 
6oz lobster
1/2 grapefruit
1/2 avacado

meal 5
3 eggs, 3 whites
1tb pb

meal 6
2 sc whey
2 tb cream

cal 1950
fat 90
carb 77
pro 209

I am pretty sore but need to do chest/back today or tomorrow in order to stay on schedule. Planning to play it by ear and see if my muscle soreness improves today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Well, since you are here, I do need some help. Next weekend I am going to a resort here with my sister for a "women's retreat" from friday to sunday. We have some seminars, group fitness classes, and quite a few spa services planned.
> 
> I was wondering how well I am going to be able to stick to a schedule. Training will be no problem as there is a gym there. I am thinking maybe I should bring my blender and aim for 5 meals a day. How would this look?
> ...



This plan looks good.....we travel w/shaker bottles and lots of water! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and "That" bar
> 
> DP



Well, I gotta say, "that"bar looked pretty damn appetizing after my snow shoeing today. But I resisted and fortified myself with 1/2 grapefruit, lobster and avacado instead.  

Was out for 90 minutes today, tested my new poles and snow mask. Was fun, but not powdery, so that sort of sucked. Only wiped out once.  

I am tired but need to train chest and back today. Going to take a nap now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Good Job...and Mr. Grapefruit Rocks! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks DP.  

Back/chest- ran outta gas for chest in a big way.

reverse close grip pulldown
90x12, 115x12, drop 130-115/12
lat row machine-like these machines, indy arms
drop 35-25/12, 25/10 x2
lat pulldown-indy arms
25-35/12, 35/12 x2

seated chest press- had nothing left for it
25/6 x2, 25/8
flat db press 
20/8, 25/6 x2
pulley chest fly
30/12 x 3

chest sucked! Better than not going though. When I was writing the above I had trouble remembering exercise names i am so tired. It's like this every sat after snowshoeing with JB. 

Feels like I am getting a virus. And sleep and water were not great today either. 

Meal plan- only getting 5 meals today
meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1/2 grapefruit
5oz lobster
1/2 sm avacado

meal 3
3 oz haddock
65 grams chicken bacon 
1/2 sm avacado
1c spinach raw
1 tsp newmans ov

post training
meal 4 
1 tb pb
1/2 grapefruit
3 eggs and 3 whites

meal 5
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries


cal 1953
carb 78
fat 98
pro 193


----------



## tigress (Jan 26, 2003)

Today should be legs, tomorrow should be off,  but I am thinking of flipping the two. Feeling bad, worse today.  Only problem is that the gym is a zoo on Mondays, but I could prob find time in the morning so that would be okay. 

Only going to get 5 meals today again, it's too busy on the weekend to get 6.

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1/2 grapefruit
4oz lobster
1 tb mayo
2 scoop whey 
1 tbsp flax 

meal 3
1/2 grapefruit
4oz lobster
1 tb mayo
14 almonds

meal 4 
6oz scallops
1 tbsp cream
1 c raw spinach
.5 tb newmans o&v

meal 5
detour bar, yeah yeah i know i suck

cals 1898
fat 90
carb86
pro 188

Tweaks- I am 2.5 weeks into my cut.  Not sure what tweaks, if any, would be coming up. I have had 1 cheat meal, and 1 bar so far in my cut. Everything else has been as close to perfect as I could manage. 

I have rearranged some of my training days as my body demanded, but have managed to hit my training goals anyway. Each bodypart has been worked once per week. Cardio has been limited to one 90 min med intensity session per week(snowshoeing). 

Hopefully by now, my body has been able to make the transistion from burning sugar and storing fat, to burning stored bodyfat.


----------



## tigress (Jan 26, 2003)

Replaced last meal with a bar.  Don't ask what type  Got my . today and have had cramps and cravings all day. Decided to give in before my mate throws me off the balcony.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

FUQQING BARS EVERYWHERE! :boobah: 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 26, 2003)

I know.....*hangs head in shame*


----------



## tigress (Jan 27, 2003)

No training today, am sad. I went to a funeral today, my friends son- a young person. Normally this would be a perfect excuse for me to jump off my diet and fill my face but that's not gonna happen this time.   Food held absolutely no interest for me today anyway, and was tasteless. I didn't finish a lot of my meals, so at the end of the day, I am giving up and having 2 liquid meals. 

Anyhow, my hams are still sort of messed, can't even sit at 90 degrees. Maybe I should skip legs this week and proceed to upper body on schedule. Can't decide, advise maybe? Better to do a light workout on them or leave them alone?  

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1/2 grapefruit
tuna pouch
1/2 sm avacado

meal 3
tuna pouch
sm apple
1 tb mayo

meal 4 
6 oz chix
green salad
bitty bit of ranch dressing

meal 5
2 sc protein
brewed coffee
2 tb cream

meal 6
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries


cal 1878
carb 85
fat 85
pro 205


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Nat....my condolences to you and your friend.


Regarding legs....if you need a rest day have one, but if not just do an upper body, i.e. chest first, then do legs the next day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Mine too ....


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks W8 and DP.


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

Stuck at home today with no car, had to be here for construction repairs. Unwilling to miss another training day, I trained in our condo's fitness room. Not bad, I actually worked up a pretty good sweat. Took W8's advice, legs are not yet ready to be worked. I did work on my hams between delt sets today though.

20 min abs and back floor exercises
delts
standing presses 10x15, drop 20-10/12 x 2
side raises 10/12 x 3
ball rear delt flys 5/12 x 3
seated ball front raises 10/10 x 3- did these very slow and controlled

I find it easier to eat on time, with planned food on the days I am at work.


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1 tb mayo
1 tuna pouch
1 apple
50 gram chicken bacon, blotted well

meal 3
2 scoop protein
2 tb cream
brewed coffee

post training
meal 4 
1 tb mayo
1 tuna pouch
1 apple
scoop whey

meal 5
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries


cal 1748
carb 85
fat 85
pro 189

Cals are low, I am sure I will miss a meal since I am going out shopping with a friend now, and I doubt I will be able to find anything decent to eat, so I won't eat......BUT, I could take a bar with me. j/k


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh yea, also, I am not hungry anymore. What's up with that, and what should I do about it? Eat less?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Usually means you need a tweak


----------



## karategirl (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Nat,  I am never hungry with this either. I thought  it was the fat  making me satiated. I'm almost afraid of the tweak.........


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

That's what I figured too. I see my calories slowing creeping down each day, and it's due to lack of appetite for sure.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Has DP suggested a specific tweak for you yet?


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

If he did, I was too dumb to notice it.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2003)

Good stuff, well done.


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the support TCD. 

Confessions from the mall- a diet coke, and some greek salad(not bad per se-but i didn't have any pro with it.)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Show us 3 days w/NO cheats/confessions  (as in need to)...and you get a TWEAK! 

Consistency is the KEY! 




DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought I was doing good? I don't really consider anything I have done cheating except my cheat meal. I mean, an occasional bar or a bit of fake sugar, I don't consider that too bad. I will continue to aim for perfection, but am not sure that I will ever be perfect. 

Update- 78 days to jamaica, 175lbs this morning. I am looking forward to seeing skinfold results.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

No cokes...no bars, no cheats

You have made gr8 progress so far....Tweak in 3 days!  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

The tweak will have to start on monday, unless you want to describe it to me now.  This is the weekend I am going away from mon-friday to a local resort with my sis. 

Also, I will miss doing any sport cardio since i won't be snowshoeing. Should I do some this weekend to replace it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

K.....no special cardio, just have fun!  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

bi/tri today

ss standing overhead rope tri ext 40/13, 50/12 x 2
w/ straight bar curl up 40/12 x 3

ss rope tri pushdown 40/12 x 3
w/ single arm pulley curl 20-10/10 x 3

seated preacher single arm 20/12, 30/8 x 2

gravitron dips 50/6, 80/6 x 2


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K.....no special cardio, just have fun!
> 
> 
> DP



Will do! Thanks.


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1 tb mayo
1 tuna pouch
1 apple

meal 3
1/2 avacado
1/2 grapefruit
1 tuna pouch

meal 4 
1 tb dressing
green salad w/ slivered almonds
3 oz chicken breast

meal 5
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 6 
3 eggs + 3 whites
1 tb salsa

cal 2005
fat 104
carb 90
pro 186


----------



## tigress (Jan 30, 2003)

Light leg day(due to damaged hamstring)-today was supposed to be my off day, but sunday was my leg day, and they only felt normal again today, so today they were worked. Not sure I will have time to train tomorrow, but plan on training Sat and Sun. 

very little rests between sets-
Warmup smith squat 50/12- this gym has no squat rack 

leg press machine 160/12, 200/12 x2

single leg press 35side/10, 35/10, 35/8
 did single calf raise during rests 35/12 x 3

single leg squat with back leg on bench- 1 set....think I will wait til my legs are 100% before proceeding with that one 

leg extension 12 reps x 3
calf raise seated 10 reps x 2


----------



## tigress (Jan 30, 2003)

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
1 tb mayo
1 tuna pouch
1 apple

meal 3
5oz chix
green salad 
1/2 tsp ranch dressing

meal 4 
1/2 avacado
1/2 grapefruit
1 tuna pouch

meal 5
3 eggs + 3 whites
1/2 tb pb

meal 6 
2 sc whey
3 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

cal 1996
fat 99
carb 84
pro 201


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Are your legs just sore or are they injured?


----------



## tigress (Jan 31, 2003)

Both sore and injured. One ham was just sore, the other was injured. It's better now though it took a week and a half to recover.


----------



## tigress (Jan 31, 2003)

I won't be online again till sunday night or monday morning. No training today, working chest tomorrow and back on sunday. Going to try to stick to my plan as well as the weekend allows, but will probably not be nazi like about it


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm back, we had fun! My face hurts from laughing so much.  Report: 
-didn't get enough water, but still got at least 3-4 litres a day. 
-we were very busy and had a chalet quite a drive from the hotel, so meals were few and far between. 
-breakfast and lunch were according to plan
-dinners usually were ok but had a sweet or alcohol benefit to them. 
-the gym sucked and i was too busy getting manicures, pedicures and massages to get there anyhow. 
-i went to early morning aqua aerobic classes just to get moving in the am, but the teacher didn't show up both days so I ended up teaching both classes. Which was no big deal, except that I had NO MUSIC! Oh, and I didn't get a cardio workout either!

I don't see a tweak here, and I am making tomorrow's food, so I guess that means I am having fries for lunch tomorrow? j/k, just j/k.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds like you had fun.  

That's hilarious about having to teach the class, lol.


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

It was pretty funny today, my sister went and she is just a total goof so today's class wasn't as professional.  And they told me I was tough, maybe cause I mostly have experience teaching karate and pt?  

I am getting hooked on massage therapy. I want another one tomorrow!  It's going to get expensive. Send $$$


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Stabilize from the desserts and alcohol  through Wednesday...post daily totals and we will be a tweaking 

Glad you had fun! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

I actually said "oh no" out loud when I saw you post on this journal DP. K, I will work on stabilizing, but I really didn't have very much of either sugah or alcohol. I was pretty good considering the damage I would have done a month ago.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Looking for donations already? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> I actually said "oh no" out loud when I saw you post on this journal DP. K, I will work on stabilizing, but I really didn't have very much of either sugah or alcohol. I was pretty good considering the damage I would have done a month ago.



K...two days then 

Good control 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

Sheesh, you guys are everywhere?! I can't keep up, guess I need more practice.


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

Can I do the split you made for Britney? I know that I can't do too much cardio, but DAMN! I miss running, moving, cardio. And I don't feel like there is enough change or that I am working hard enough. I know that sounds funny after 3 days off, but even when I am really sore, I know I would feel better(flush acid out) if I could go for a jog or something. And I have a deadline too. 

lease: some?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I grant you more cardio 

LMAO...he'll probably come back and yell at me but *I * think it would be okay...at least for a little while. 

We'll see what he says


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Can I do the split you made for Britney? I know that I can't do too much cardio, but DAMN! I miss running, moving, cardio. And I don't feel like there is enough change or that I am working hard enough. I know that sounds funny after 3 days off, but even when I am really sore, I know I would feel better(flush acid out) if I could go for a jog or something. And I have a deadline too.
> 
> lease: some?



Her training Split?  ....K 

She ( her "Brickness") has Specific Cardio Instructions however, NO RUNNING.....walking uphill ONLY ....I don't care what level, 30 minutes max....3 X a week

You can do her Nutrtional Program for 2 weeks also........Watch her for meal Ideas, Bricknee  and Jodi rule meal planning... 


240 P 70 C and 72 F in six meals for 1888 cals

....or your tweak was gonna be.....


*225 P  60 C  75 F for 5 meals for 1715*


You chose.....Wednesday would be better 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 3, 2003)

Yay!  

Well since i am sure she has more muscle than me, i will go for the lower calorie tweak. Great.


----------



## tigress (Feb 3, 2003)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

Back and Cardio
Chest
Cardio/Off
Legs/Calves
Shoulders
Arms/Cardio
Off

225 P 60 C 75 F for 5 meals for 1715

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Yay!
> 
> Well since I am sure she has more muscle than me, i will go for the lower calorie tweak. Great.



I was hoping you'd say that! 


We let you get away with less protein than usual for the first month on purpose (transition)..........now it important for you to post your water.....K? 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 3, 2003)

k


----------



## tigress (Feb 3, 2003)

Another off day, I think I have strep throat. I was exposed to it on Thursday, and the other person who was with me got it. My JAW hurts, and so does my throat and ears. I am just having some eggs and pb for the rest of the day, since I can't chew anything very well, and I am really not hungry anyway. I am rinsing with salt water, and hoping for the best. I won't use antibiotics unless it doesn't get better on it's own. 

WTF?! It just seems like one thing after another. This is really maddening.    I am training tomorrow no matter how I feel. This is too long to be off. And I begged for cardio and can't even do it now. 

Diet worked out okay though. 

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
2 scoop whey
1 tb flax
1 apple

meal 3
2 tuna pouches
1 tsp relish 1 tsp mayo
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 
2 scoop whey
1 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5
4 eggs + 3 whites
1/2 tb pb

cal 1986
fat 94
carb 84
pro 203


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn...everyone's sick...I used to get strep throat a lot...sucks....get better soon


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks L....I am in denial, and pretending that I feel great!  I think my grumpiness gives it away though.

7am training 

pulldowns 105/12 x 3
row machine 60/12 x 3
single arm pulley row 15/10-12 x 3
rg med width pulldowns 105-90/10 x 3

30 min walking 15 incline hr was between 150-160 bpm

today's food-same as yesterday

meal 1
1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
2 scoop whey
1 tb flax
1 apple

meal 3
2 tuna pouches
1 tb relish 1 tsp mayo
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 
2 scoop whey
1 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5
7.5 oz shrimp plain w/bit cocktail sauce
1/2 tb pb

cal 1823
fat 76
carb 84
pro 204

Did 15 min ab workout at home.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Grumpiness always gives everything away...although I wasn't sick, the other day I was pissed at the world and my training partner...just from watching me workout, asked if I was in a bad mood, lol. 

Good workout though


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

Hopefully I have enough energy to do chest later. I don't want to fall behind in my schedule. 

People have asked me if I was pissed off while watching me workout before too. Even when I am not


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....or your tweak was gonna be.....
> 
> 
> ...


 

DP!  I just spent 15 minutes wondering why I couldn't work out my macros. It's because the above is 1815, not 1715.  So what, I am eating 1815 now right? Or did you want to change the above to equal 1715?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Nope....bad math..(unusual for me)...sorry

With the increased expenditure.... this will be fine......we were after more portein and a tad fewer carbs...try this for 10-14 days...often missed meals take up the slack..


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok thanks. I just did my meal planning for tomorrow and came up with 222 pro, 77 fat, and 62 carbs. So I will go with that.  

I dropped the daily apple and added spinach instead, so the carbs worked out well.


----------



## tigress (Feb 5, 2003)

I am soooo frustrated right now.   I put my jeans on today(I usually wear track gear) and they are NO LOOSER! After 1 month.   Even if I am not losing weight, I should be gaining muscle and losing fat, which would make my jeans fit better.  This is just insane. I have only had 2 cheat meals, and minimal cheats here and there(all reported here). WTF? I have 71 days to go. I do want to see a change in my body, and I am trying my best.    Grrrrrrrr.


7am training
w/u cable crossovers 7.5/15
db ball press 20/12, 25/12, 30/10
seated chest press 45/12, 60/12, 75/6 drop 60/6
seated chest fly 30/12 x 3

30 min treadmill 15 incline hr 140-155

today is the first day of tweak

meal 1
shy of 1/3c oats raw
1 tb flax
2 sc whey

meal 2
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax
1.5c baby spinach
1 tb newmans o&v

meal 3
2 tuna pouches
1 tb relish 1 tb mayo
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5
8oz lobster
1tb mayo
1c green beans w/a speck o butter

cal 1771 
fat 74
carb 63
pro 219

Side notes-my whey is a blend, i use designer whey brand. Just because I like the taste better. 

h2o- I am on my third liter and it's 10.30 here. I drink a lot of water, which is why I don't usually log it here. 

Current supps are 1 to 2 multis, prescription synthroid, 3-6 capsules of primrose oil.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2003)

Yesterday was perfect. Water, food contents and timing, sleep, training- all perfect.  I booked my next skinfold test for next wed at 5pm, and I am aiming for perfection every day until then. 

meal 1 6.30
1/4c oats raw
1 tb flax
2.5 sc whey(44g)

meal 2 9.30
(40g) whey
1.5c baby spinach
1 tb newmans o&v

meal 3 12.30
7.5 oz steamed shrimp
1 tb mayo
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 3.30
2.5 scoop whey
1 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 6.30
2 eggs, 8 whites
1c green beans 
.5 tb butter

cal 1798
fat 75
carb 59
pro 223

Legs 7.30am

seated leg press 140/15, 200/12 x 3

single leg press 90/10 x 3
 ss with single and double toe presses

smith machine squat 50/12 x 3

sl smith lunge (foot on bench) 10/8 x 3

calf raise standing 150-260/12 x 3

leg ext variety single and double 15-30/12 x 3

db deads 35/12  

stretched for 10 minutes. I plan on working more on my flexability in preparation for beginning gymnastics. Also called the dance club about starting up our latin/ballroom private lessons again.

6.20- 10min abs


----------



## tigress (Feb 7, 2003)

It's been exactly 4 weeks since I started my cut. 69 days to go to paradise in Jamaica. 

Sleep, water, food, all good. Going to doc today about sore throat, earache. It's been a week and it's not going away.

meal 1 6.30
2/3 c blueberries-usually have oats, but these looked 
1 tb flax
2.5 sc whey

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
.5 tb flax
1.5c green beans
.5 tb butter

meal 3 12.30
2 packs tuna
1 tb mayo, 1 tb relish
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 3.30
2.5 scoop whey
.5 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 6.30
8oz lobster
1 tb mayo
1c green beans 
.5 tb butter

cal 1745
fat 70
carb 61
pro 224

3 meals of whey is too many, but it's good for during the week when I am rushed. The next 2 mornings I will be having eggs instead of whey for meal 1, which will cut my whey to twice a day. 

7.30 am delts

seated press 20/15, 30/12, 40/12, 50/12

standing side raise 10/12 x 3
 ss upright smith rows 20/12 x 3

front pulley rows 5/12 x 3 (looks light but machine is heavy)

prone ball rear delts 10/12 x 3 (w8s gone up on these)

various sets- front raise, upright rows, side raise mixed 12 x 3

****

Sure enough, I have a viral infection. My throat, jaw and ears are starting to become infected. Doc is allowing me to try to clear it up with decongestants, but if that doesn't work by the end of the weekend, i have a prescription for antibiotics that I have to take. I HATE antibiotics! They make me sick for ages. 

And I am supposed to rest, which means that the snowstorm that we are getting is useless. I was looking forward to a big expedition tomorrow.  Guess I will just do my cardio and arm w/o and be a slug the rest of the weekend.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

sorry you aren't feeling well.  i hope you improve quickly.


----------



## tigress (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks NG. I appreciate the thought. It's just going around now. Have a great weekend.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn! everyone's sick....it's not contagious through the internet is it?  

Hope ya feel better soon Nat


----------



## tigress (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks W8, I'm pretty sure you are safe.  I still plan to do arms tomorrow, and was going to do cardio too, but got a stern lecture from my aunt (she's an infectious disease lab manager) about antibodies not being boosted by exercise when you are actually SICK! So I guess I will save my weekend cardio for tomorrow or sunday if I am DYING from lack of activity.


----------



## tigress (Feb 8, 2003)

8am arms-had to train early before I take the decongestants again, they make me stoned and sleepy. I am getting stronger every workout but felt a little weak today. 

overhead rope tri ext 40/15 50/12 60/12-will increase next week
 ss bi pulley curl 30/12 40/12 50/12

rope tri pulldown 50/12 60/12 70/12
 ss single bi pulley curl 20/8 25/8 20-25/12 

bench dip 45/6 x 3
 ss preacher curl various w8s 3 sets


meal 1 6.30
2/3 c blueberries-couldn't stomach oats this am
1 sc whey
3 eggs + 3 whites

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
.5 tb flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 3 12.30
6 oz chicken
green salad
1/2 tb newmans o&v

meal 4 3.30
2.5 scoop whey
.5 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 6.30
8oz lobster
1 tb mayo
1c green beans 
.5 tb butter

cal 1804
fat 72
carb 62
pro 229


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

I feel no better.  Just planning on another day reading and watching movies. Only did cardio twice this week, was thinking about doing my third session today, but not sure if I should. 

meal 1 6.30
1/2 c blueberries
1/2 c strawberries
1 sc whey
2 eggs + 4 whites

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
3/4 tb flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 3 12.30
6 oz chicken
green salad
1 tb newmans o&v

meal 4 3.30
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 6.30
8oz lobster
1 tb mayo
1c green beans 
1 tb butter

cal 1831
fat 73
carb 64
pro 229

***okay, just had the first half of today's grapefruit, and it's a tiny one. And sour too. That carb count is probably a bit high(i count it at 93 cals, by maybe 6 carbs or so.)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

you should probably rest  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi W8. I read your latest body report, looks good. Keep up the good work. (those photos really motivated me, those legs!) I am off to bed now to watch Tomb Raider, my doc told me that I would like it.


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Sure enough, I have a viral infection. My throat, jaw and ears are starting to become infected. Doc is allowing me to try to clear it up with decongestants, but if that doesn't work by the end of the weekend, i have a prescription for antibiotics that I have to take. I HATE antibiotics! They make me sick for ages.
> 
> And I am supposed to rest, which means that the snowstorm that we are getting is useless. I was looking forward to a big expedition tomorrow.  Guess I will just do my cardio and arm w/o and be a slug the rest of the weekend.




this excerpt looks hauntingly familar!!  did you cut and paste and email me??!?!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Hi W8. I read your latest body report, looks good. Keep up the good work. (those photos really motivated me, those legs!) I am off to bed now to watch Tomb Raider, my doc told me that I would like it.




Thanks Nat  ...get some rest


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

CardioQueen- yes- that's exactly what I did! I didn't think you were following my journal or else I wouldn't have bothered!  

W8- I am BORED though! I don't _feel_ sick. Dammit! I can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Cardio Queen (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> CardioQueen- yes- that's exactly what I did! I didn't think you were following my journal or else I wouldn't have bothered!




when you least expect it, i'm right behind ya lurkin!


----------



## tigress (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm starting to get a bit stronger. I am trying to lift as much as I can, now while i still have some carbs to work with.  Timing of meals and training got screwed up today due to work emergencies. 

Training- 1pm back and cardio

lat pulldown 90/15, 105/12, 120/12

seated row 60/12, 60/12, 75/10

single straight arm pulldown 20/12 x 3

reverse close grip pulldown 105/10, 120/5, 120/5

walked 30 min incline 15 hr between 138-160

meal 1 6.30
1/3c oatmeal
2 sc whey
1 tb flax

meal 2 11:00
2.5 sc whey
3/4 tb flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 3 2:00
8oz shrimp
green salad
.5 tb newmans o&v
1 tb mayo

meal 4 4:10
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 7:00
8oz of fresh atlantic halibut right off the fuqin boat! 
1tbsp butter
no veggies as i can't fit anything else in  

cal 1796
fat 76
carb 57
pro 220

1 hour dance lesson, but since we are just learning the salsa and merengue, it doesn't count as cardio(too much start and stop).


----------



## tigress (Feb 11, 2003)

2pm w/o chest-major strenth increase from last workout

db flat press 20/15, 25/12, 30/10, 35/6, 35/3 tried the 40s-too soon-maybe next time, i was happy with the 35s

seated pec fly 30/12, 40/10 x 2

standing cable fly 12.5/12, 15/12 x 2

seated press machine 60/8 x 3 (this is a heavy 60?)

meal 1 7:00
1/2c oatmeal-stupid- i mean to add 1/3 cup  
2 sc whey
1 tb flax

meal 2 10:00
2.5 sc whey
3/4 tb flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 3 1:00
5.5 oz chix 
2oz halibut steak
1 c green beans
.5 tb butter
speck mayo

meal 4 4:30
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 7:30
2 eggs plus 4 whites 

cal 1827
fat 75
pro 224
carb 65- too high because of the groggy oatmeal error 

Mmmmm, getting a massage at 6pm.


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Day off lifting/have cardio-going snoeshoeing in the dark tonight, it's a 3/4 moon and we are taking flashlites. Should be fun, it's impossible to get lost back there, you just follow your tracks to get out.  Of course, I could fall in a river or lake. 

Getting skinfolds and measurements tonight. I'm nervous as hell about it, I hope there is a difference, no matter how slight.   

meal 1 6.30
1 c strawberries
2 sc whey
3 tb cream

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
3/4 tb flax
1/2 grapefruit

meal 3 12.30
6oz chix
coleslaw(cabbage and mayo)

meal 4 3.30
2.5 scoop whey
3/4 tb flax 
1/2 grapefruit

meal 5 6.00
2 eggs plus 4 whites
1 tb pb


cal 1746
fat 76.5
carb 65
pro 206

I dreamt about chocolate bars last night. The night before I dreamt about pizza. This always happens, at least I am eating this stuff in my dreams.    :bounce:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Day off lifting/have cardio-going snoeshoeing in the dark tonight, it's a 3/4 moon and we are taking flashlites. Should be fun, it's impossible to get lost back there, you just follow your tracks to get out.  Of course, I could fall in a river or lake.
> 
> 
> ...



At least yours are done while unconscious....My cravings come while I'm awake...so annoying


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 
> Getting skinfolds and measurements tonight. I'm nervous as hell about it, I hope there is a difference, no matter how slight.



It's important to try to get the same person...at the same time of day...at the same level of hydration as the first test...if possible 

Relax...you can't fail a skinfold test.....it is what it is 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey, glad to see you guys here. 

W8, I am glad to be getting them while asleep, trust me. But I am planning a cheat day on sunday.   It will have been 2 weeks since I have eaten anything even remotely evil, i haven't even had a stick of sf gum or a diet coke. We are getting together with friends, and they are both chefs, so I have no idea what's going to happen. 

_don't hurt me please_ 

DP, it's the same guy, same time of day, exactly 4 weeks later(i'm not type a or anything ). Not as confident about the hydration level, but it should be the same also.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Perfect 

Be positive! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Holy crap! You are a fast responder! So, my cheat day isn't a problem?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

No Comment! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

My trip is 64 days away so i prob won't go overboard  I will be having some drinks though, that's i miss my martinis more than anything else.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

having a few drinks while taking in the _entertainment_
Hey Sweetie


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi NT! I will have a few in Jamaica on your behalf! Hope you make it back there soon, no tan lines soon come!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

thanks ... make sure you have a BIG mug while doing so!  Maybe we'll hit the next Tigress party in Jamaica ..


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

sounds good to me NT, I am going to h3 in Dec if you and Mrs NT want to hook up there, then I can check out her club wardrobe in person


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

Her wardrobe would be overdressing at H3 ... but we will keep that date in mind for sure.  Hopefully by then we'll be home owners and had enough of shoveling the white stuff by then.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

How lucky would I be ... having a hot sexy toned and tanned wife on one side, and a hot sexy toned and tanned babe friend on the other!!


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, that sounds like you would be pretty lucky! PM me if you want the dates we are going. 

Today's update- got a fuckin headache. bad one. throat hurting a lot again, I am going to bed now as soon as I eat some pb, and Jeff is going snowshoeing alone. 

Will make up cardio tomorrow am after training. Food totals not hit, edited food above.


----------



## tigress (Feb 17, 2003)

I am feeling somewhat better today, but thought I was gonna hurl during my leg training.  I wanted to do more but couldn't. 

7.15am-legs

seated leg press 160/12, 220/12, 240/12

lying single leg press 90/10 x 3
 with single toe press 90/10 x 3

smith lunge with leg up 20/6 x 3

glute machine 25/8, 40/10


meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
1 tb flax
1/2c strawberries

meal 3 12.30
2 pouch tuna
1 tb mayo
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
1 tb flax
1/2c strawberries

meal 5 6.00
6oz chix
1 tb newmans
raw baby spinach

cal 1813
pro 222
fat 76
carb 55


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

That Meal Plan looks "Berry Good"  

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks DP. That's the template for my meals this week, every day will probably look similar except for the protein source at lunch and dinner.


----------



## tigress (Feb 18, 2003)

back 7am

lat pulldown 90/12, 105/10, 120/10

rg close pulldown 105/7, 120/6, 120/6

seated row 60/12, machine was jerky so switched to
single arm low pulley row 30/8 x 3

hyperextensions 70/20

My glutes are sore from yesterday. I love that 

meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

meal 2 11.00
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 3 12.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 4 3.30
lettuce
slivered almonds
chix
newmans

meal 5 6.00
6oz chix
cabbage and mayo
small pc cheddar

cal 1800
fat 85
pro 220
carb 55


25 min cardio, treadmill and stair machine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Nat, I watch this...and prefer totals, inc water....lol

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

Utter frustation. My waist is still at 35" and I have been doing my best on this program. I am starting to feel like I am never going to reduce a fuqqin thing! I need to add more cardio, or reduce calories or something. At this point, I am willing to sacrifice some LB mass for some fat loss. Right now it seems like nothing is happening. 

On a positive note, I am getting stronger. 

Chest-

db flat press 20/15, 25/12, 30/10, 35/5 
next time i am skipping th e 25s and 30s and going right for the 35s and 40s. I really want to move those 40s.

mid cable fly- 15/12, 17.5/12, 20/10

seated hammer press 25/6 x 3

seated chest fly 30/12, 35/10, 40/10

meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 3 12.30
6oz chix
cabbage and mayo

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 5 6.00
7oz sole
1 tb butter
1/2 tb pb

cal 1759
fat 76
pro 216
carb 54


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

OK...I will check l8er......see my new post CSH 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 
> On a positive note, I am getting stronger.



Usually, but not always...this is a sign of LBM improvement! (altering body comp) 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok, I just read your thread. Very good of course. 

As it relates to me personally, here goes. 

Major:

1) HRT
2) Birth Control (form of HRT)
3) Meds...Thyroid, SSRI's, etc
4) Estrogen Dominance
5) ???

1 and 2, no issue. 
3 yes, synthroid, which should not HAMPER my results. 
4 what could I do about that?

A) Caffeine
B) SWEETNERS
C) GUM
D) Dairy
E) ???

I have totally given up caffeine and GUM. The only dairy and sweetner I am getting is in my whey protein powder. I had a pc of cheese yesterday, but that is quite uncommon. 

I) ADRENAL BURNOUT
II) Wilson's Syndrome
III) Other Thyroid problems
IV) Reverse T3
V) ????

Who knows? I am going to the doc tomorrow so if there is anything I should be tested for, now is a good time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

You'll know by tonight......start posting

I'd have you're thyroid retested (Ultra sensitive TSH, T3, and T4)...see Wilson's syndrome. I'd also ask fora combo T3/T4 or Cytomel instead of synthroid. 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

I have made some notes for my doc, and am doing the cytomel research. I think staying on the synthroid, but cutting back my dose, and adding cytomel might be the next thing to try. Once I see my latest blood test results I will know better what to do next.


----------



## tigress (Feb 20, 2003)

I just drove to the docs in bad weather only to discover that my appointment is tomorrow.  and I skipped the gym this morning because of it.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh damn....I've done stuff like that before....what a pisser!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> I have made some notes for my doc, and am doing the cytomel research. I think staying on the synthroid, but cutting back my dose, and adding cytomel might be the next thing to try. Once I see my latest blood test results I will know better what to do next.



You can be "Subclinically Hypothyroid" and it will not show on a blood test...aslo an Estrogen panel and S-DHEA may be a good idea.....some need serum cortisol...see Ardenal Burnout

..and I'm not saying you are this or that, we are just exploring...K? 

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 20, 2003)

The good news is that I have a good doctor who is not afraid to explore options. She knows me well and when I tell her that my diet and exercise is on she knows i mean it. I don't know what S-DHEA is, but I already had estrogen, progesterone, test, t3, t4, and tsh on my list to request to her for my next blood test. You should see my notes, she is going to think it's a riot!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Just don't say DP suggests...

Serum DHEA, a precursor to test, aldosterone, androstendione, etc...produced in the adrenals, declines w/age

Your list looks good....glad medicine is socialized for you...that would be like $500 here....


DP

(they are different/strange...and much was in private....but you may want to go read Danielle's Journal(s)?)


----------



## tigress (Feb 20, 2003)

Also, I had a full blood panel done in the fall, and everything was within the normal level except sodium. It was too low. My t4 and tsh were on the bottom of the normal scale, and they have come up since being on the synthroid.


----------



## tigress (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay. I did read all of Leslie's journals like you suggested when I began, so I will read Danielle's now. 

To clarify, is S-DHEA something I should add to my blood test list?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes....if it's not overkill   It will give your Doctor more info to deal with.

DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 21, 2003)

Feb 21/03

meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

meal 2 11.00
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 3 1.30
7oz chix
cabbage and mayo
2 turtles 

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 5 6.00
7oz lobster
1 tb mayo


cal 1875
fat 70
pro 235
carb 72

*for comparision purposes, t4 20, tsh .01, i will start recording this stuff here for later reviews.

Skipping today's workout and adding it to tomorrow. I also need to refocus, serious slip on those 2 turtles today.  Fuck the people who bring chocolate to work when I am depressed and frustrated.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 21, 2003)

Lookin good Nat!


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hotgenyard18 *_
> Like young babes -fucked- on their webcams?  Click here and enjoy




WTF ?? Get the hell out of here


----------



## tigress (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hotgenyard18 *_
> Like young babes -fucked- on their webcams?  Click here and enjoy


 IS EVERYWHERE!

Thanks SC.


----------



## tigress (Feb 22, 2003)

today-
meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 tsp pb

meal 2 11.00
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 3 1.30
8oz lobster
1 tb butter
1/2 grapefruit

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries

meal 5 6.00
7oz lobster
1 tb mayo


cal 1750
fat 72
pro 215
carb61

snowshoeing, 90 minutes. 

Arms today at the gym.
giant set ss

overhead tri rope ext 50/12, 60/12, 70/12
 w/rope pulley bi curl 50/12, 50/12, 50/10 

tri pulldown 60/12 x 3
 w/ ez bar curl 50/10 x 3

incline db curls 20/6 x 3

tri bench dip bw only 12, 10, 10


----------



## tigress (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok. Barely holding on by my fingernails here. Did my blood tests yesterday and should have the results back in a week or so, but my doc is on vacation so will have to interprete them the best I can without her til she gets back. 

Sunday-

did 35 min tc upon waking

later-Delts, don't remember all weights or sets
military press
cable front raises
 ss with cable side raises
rear flys on ball 10/10 x 3
upright rows 45/10 x 3

Monday-no training

Diet has NOT been perfect over last 2 days. Sunday wasn't too bad, but I did have 3/4 cup white rice, some crystal light, and a few handfuls plain popcorn, plus my regular food(less 1 shake).  Yesterday was worse, don't even want to go into it, it was bad.   Might have been frustration coupled with PMS.


----------



## tigress (Feb 25, 2003)

today's food

meal 1 7.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal


meal 2 10.00
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 3 12.30
6oz chix
1tb mayo
shredded cabbage

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 5 6.00
7oz haddock
2 tb tartar sauce(13g fat, 2g carb)
1 apple
3/4oz cheese

cal 1860
fat 76
carb 72
pro 246


----------



## tigress (Feb 25, 2003)

I added an apple and 3/4 oz old cheddar to meal number 5, and swapped the butter for some tartar sauce(13g fat, 2g carb). I was starving and the fish alone wasn't hitting the spot after my leg training.

leg press seated 160/12, 220/12 x 2

sl lying press 90/10 x 3
 ss sl calf press 90/12 x 3

db romanian deads 45/6, 55/8, 55/8

single leg smith lunge 10/5 x 2

smith lunge 70/8 x 2

leg ext 45/12 x 3 (legs were toast)
leg curl 60/12 x 1


----------



## tigress (Feb 26, 2003)

7am chest

flat db press 20/12(sloooowww), 35/8, 35/8 (still no 40s yet)

flat chest fly 15/15
cable chest fly 25/10 x 2

seated hammer press 25/10, 25/10, 25/8 

seated chest fly 45/5 x 3


today's food

meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oats

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 3 12.30
6oz haddock
2 tb tartar sauce(13g fat, 2g carb)
1/2 gf

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 5 6.00
6oz chix
1tb mayo
shredded cabbage

cal 1788
fat 76
carb 61
pro 215


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Nat..I wanted to leave you a note....

There was one topic I didn't add to the "can O worms" post...and Mrs. Pain sort of qualifies here......but also has an underlying thyroid and estrogen dominance problem.

"Just plain Metabolically challanged"

....MP does have problem with too much soy food for lack of better options (she doesn't do well w/whey)..other than that, her family has a history of thyroid problems...and she has been on T4.  Yesterday....she started T3 (and doubled her progesterone) under our Doctor's supervision, so I should be able to give you an indication of whether that causes a metabolic shift with in a week  (stats: 5'8" 154...solid yet)

As for me...altough my BW only changed .2 pounds for the week, composition, energy levels, and mental alertness have all improved!

Hang in there... 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks! Let me know how it goes for you and MP. I am doing this t4 for 6 weeks, and then i go back to the doc again. She seemed hesitant to prescribe the t3, and wants to see the blood work a few more times first. 

The break I took from counting cals/watching food/posting here for a few days seems to have renewed my spirit. I am ready to keep going now.

I trained early today because I knew I had to get my first hepatitis shot, and sure enough, I wouldn't have been able to train had I waited. Arm is numb.


----------



## tigress (Feb 28, 2003)

Yesterday, Feb 27th
day off training

meal 1 6.30
2 eggs + 4 whites
1/3 cup oats

meal 2 9.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 3 12.30
detour bar, and i am NOT reading MMA's journal anymore since that's what set me off 

meal 4 3.30
2.5 sc whey
2 tb cream
1/2c strawberries/blueberries

meal 5 6.00
6oz chix and shrimp curry
with 2 tb rice (made by me)

cal 1884
fat 80
carb 76
pro 215


----------



## tigress (Feb 28, 2003)

feb 28th

bw 174, and i think I can see some more muscle in my arms. 

7am-back

lat pulldowns 90/12, 120/12, 135/10
single arm pulley row 30/12 x 3
rg neutral pulldown 120/5, 120/8, 120/8
pulldown machine 135/12


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## tigress (Feb 28, 2003)

hah! Not that funny, I have a box of them in my filing cabinet(3' away) but out of sight, out of mind, but I keep reading about them on this board!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

*ahem*.....BUMP!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

w8....we have been talking....I asked Nat to start posting again...and I'm gonna go kick her ass if she doesn't 

Nat...your friends miss you! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 8, 2003)

Hello W8 and DP  

okay!  watch for postings tomorrow.


----------



## tigress (Mar 10, 2003)

Quick update- I have a blocked tube in my ear, which isn't a big deal until you consider that I am getting on a plane/going scuba diving in 5 weeks. Right now I am on nasal steroid spray, decongestants, and antibiotics in an effort to avoid getting a tube in my ear and my scuba plans axed. I haven't been training or following a strict diet, but I haven't been eating junk food or drinking either. Appetite has been slim to none.

There are a few results from my blood tests that didn't look great. High cholesterol, cortisol, and low thyroid. I am treating these with my usual t4 meds, and have added kelp supps, b complex, multi mineral and acidophilus to my usual multivit and primrose oil. 

No strength training today, but we have a private dance lesson at 6pm and I think we will work jive/chacha, so it will be upbeat. 
Back to the gym for strength training tomorrow. 

7am
2 tuna pouches
1 apple
1 tb mayo

10am
5oz chix
1 tb newmans
1/2 grapefruit

1pm
green salad
3 oz chix
sliced almonds
newmans

4pm
5oz chix
1 tb newmans
1/2 grapefruit

7.30pm
2.5 scoop whey 
1 tb flax
1 tb flaxseeds
1oz unsweetened pure cranberry juice
4 frz strawberries

cal 1738
fat 73
carb 61
pro 205


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice to hear from you Nat!  


DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks DP. 

Update for yesterday- meal 4- had a detour bar instead.  Me and Brit, OMG, bad bad girls. 

My ear is much better.  Back to the gym today, I can't wait. Hope I didn't lose too much strength.

7am
2 eggs
4 egg whites
1oz oatmeal
jasmine green tea

11am
detour bar-
I know I'm gonna eat it-i need to get rid of them. 

1pm
6oz chix
1 tb newmans
1 apple

post workout
small can of chunky soup 

7.00pm
2.5 scoop whey 
1 tb flax
1 tb flaxseeds
1oz unsweetened pure cranberry juice
1/2 c blueberries

cal 1662
pro 175
fat 62
carb 90

day updated....not the best. If i get hungry later I will add some tuna and mayo which would help fix these numbers up.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Nat...good to see you posting again


----------



## tigress (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Leah.  You are looking marrrrvelllous. 

Made it to the gym, strength not too damaged. Quick workout, only had 30 min. 

db press 20/12, 30/8, 30/8, 35/7
cable cross 20/10 20/10 30/8
seated fly 40-30/10 40/10 40/9
seated press 60/12 65/8 65/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Nat 

You doing OK? 


DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 12, 2003)

GMA!  LOL Ummmm, yea.  I am feeling much better and am taking my meds and the otc stuff that I decided to add to my usual vits, and not thinking about it apart from that.  I can clear my ear now so I am hopeful about scuba in 36 days, even if I can't dive I don't think I will be needing a tube in my ear now. Did you see my post here about what I have added? What did you think? My supps now are:
kelp 1x, acidophilus 3x, multiv 1x, time control b+ 1x, primrose oil 3x, multimineral 1x, plus the t4. My nutrition atlas reads that the kelp and bcomplex may help the thyroidism and cholesterol, and the acidophilus may help with the cholesterol. I couldn't find the supp you mentioned to me, and I am not sure how many more pills I could swallow in a day anyhow. If my next blood tests aren't improved maybe I could buy it from you?

I am not being too strict with my diet right now, once I get the few issues stabilized, then we will be able to have some stuff to cut out. I plan on keeping cals between 1600 and 2000 (high pro)and continuing to time my eating every 3-4 hours.


----------



## tigress (Mar 12, 2003)

7.30am
2 eggs
4 egg whites
1oz oatmeal
jasmine green tea

11.30am
lunch out with sister-
thinking a lunch size shrimp/pasta/oil dish

2.30pm
6oz chix
.5 tb newmans
green beans 
.5 tb butter

workout-back
post workout
5oz baked sole
1tb mayo

7.00pm
2.5 scoop whey 
1 tb flax
1 tb flaxseeds
1oz unsweetened pure cranberry juice
1/2 c blueberries

will update with macros this evening


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I think your meals are better than you think they are...and Yes...I saw and like your supplementation. 

As far as T3 versus T4 I told you that I'd update you soon.....both Mrs. Pain and I are less physically tired and more mentally alert (3 weeks for me, 2 for her)...it is however NOT helping with the mental/emotional fatique...although if you keep stupid people away from me...I'd say my moods have improved. 

I have developed a little strange BO (I'm very sensitive to smell, and may be the only one who notices this)......but this usually happens to me when I tap fat stores.....I release stored toxins...someties even smell like coffee. So I know I'm burning fat now.

I have lost as of yesterday, 12 pounds since X-mas.....unfortunately the math says this is not all BF.....but the last 4.25 since T4 with a definate change/lowerig of VAT (visceral adipose tissue)....Mrs. P looks a little leaner in the torso also, but mainly just in the morning...

Keep it up Nat, it's all about attitude...and your a survivor/winner!  

DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think your meals are better than you think they are...DP



Does this mean that I can have some martinis this weekend?  
I am trying to keep my meals somewhat clean but not going overboard simply because i will get less frustrated if I am not working my ass off for zero results. 

Thanks for the update on you and the Misses. That is great news about the fat loss for you, and if she is looking slimmer in the torso, that's great for her too. How long are you planning on using the t3 for? Are you looking at this as a permenant medication or a temporary thing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

We both get retested at 4 weeks...and we are not sure yet......kelp and desicated thyroid only got us so far for a few years...and this "feels" much better......and may be psychologically addictive (Leaness is).....

Anyway.....you have to earn those Martinis, and you know it!   (post and be good all week)


DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Anyway.....you have to earn those Martinis, and you know it!   (post and be good all week)
> 
> 
> DP


OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH! Incentive! I like that


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey....can I have an incentive?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Why....nothing but an ass chewing has ever worked on you!? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Let's recap....

Jodi performs for fear of her genes 
Britney performs for sugar/cheats 
Nat performs for Alcohol 

w8....w8's till the last minute, get's her ass chewed, then performs for Pain! 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

...and some U-Turns!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

....I would perform for chocolate or ice cream or cheesecake


----------



## tigress (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey....can I have an incentive?



Here's some incentive for you L.....standing on stage, in your suit, looking fab, smiling, and taking home the trophy! 

But me....just gimme some damn booze!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Here's some incentive for you L.....standing on stage, in your suit, looking fab, smiling, and taking home the trophy!
> 
> But me....just gimme some damn booze!




Oh yeah...I guess huh


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....I would perform for chocolate or ice cream or cheesecake



What? Will you grow an ass in front of our eyes? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_




Always the "Performer" 

DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 13, 2003)

Couldn't make it to the gym yesterday so did it this morning.

Rushed today, didn't finish eating meal 1 til now, and it's 9.30. 

Hit the gym this morning though, did back and cardio. My better half bought me gloves yesterday so i tried them out today, and I like them. They are really small and streamlined.

lat pulldown 90/12, 120/12, 135/8, 135/8
seated single pulley row 30/8 x 3
back extension 70/12, 87.5/12,  87.5/12
rg close pulldown 120/6 x 3

25 min on stair machine hr between 145-160 

9.30am
2 eggs
4 egg whites
1oz oatmeal
jasmine green tea

12pm
5oz chix
some mixed veggies
few pcs fuscilli 
1 ts butter

3.30pm
detour bar


7.00pm
2.5 scoop whey 
1 tb flax
1 tb flaxseeds
1oz unsweetened pure cranberry juice
1/2 c blueberries

Today is going to be crazy busy for me. If I get hungry and need more food or meals I will be adding an apple, tuna and mayo meal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 12pm
> 
> ...



We'll start at 5............Penalty- 1 Martini....4 remaining 


DP


----------



## tigress (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We'll start at 5............Penalty- 1 Martini....4 remaining
> 
> 
> DP


   

Okay- I didn't eat the fuscilli, and consider the detour bar swapped for an apple, tuna and mayo. 

:whewthatwasclose:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Nope...you have 4 left 

Your Job Description:  Don't Fuck Up!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

fuscilli huh?


----------



## tigress (Mar 13, 2003)

I didn't eat it W8!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

But you were thinking evil thoughts still...I'm sure you must have released insulin


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 13, 2003)

What is a U TURN....?


----------



## tigress (Mar 13, 2003)

U turn is a protein bar. Check out the nutrition forum or do a search for more info.


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

Found time to do legs this morning, didn't find a lot of time to eat. Had the usual breakfast, but not until 9.30 am for the second day in a row. 

leg press 160/12, 220/12

lying single leg press 45side/10 x 3
 ss with single calf press 

db deads 50/6, 55/4, 50/6 (strength seemed poor here, maybe cause of ss)
 ss with walking lunges 15/12 x 3 

smith machine squat 25side/8 x 2, legs were done here, so stretched and called it a workout. I am sore already and that is scary. 

Okay, I am having a martini now DP. And it's sooooo fuggin good, i haven't had one in 2 weeks!!!!! It's just a plain vodka/olive one, yummmmmmy. Am thinking we might go out to dinner, but not sure yet. I think my superfit better half is in the other room pigging out on kraft dinner right now anyhow.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> 
> 
> Okay, I am having a martini now DP.



 

Rob wants to go out this weekend too...but I was like "where the fuq can I go, WTF can I eat and WTF can I drink...NOTHING! Might as well stay home, lol.

*sigh* ...dreaming of alcohol and sugar....


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

W8, yea, the sugar....I don't miss it, in the form of cheesecake or whatever, but the alcohol, omg!!! 

I finished it and now I am wondering what to do. Have my second? JB didn't seem too keen on going out(well duh, he's full of kd now) but I haven't eaten anything in about 6 hours. I was planning on the saving the martinis for tomorrow but i was so stressed that it just seemed right to have them today. 

If Rob wants to go out to dinner, it's easy to get something diet friendly at Swiss Chalet or Saint Hubert. Rotiserre chicken and salad, coleslaw, etc.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah...but when we go out he gets sugar and then I have to sit there and watch him....I think he should have to suffer too


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea, I can understand that. JB eats so much sugar every day it's crazy, but he is always so ripped if he was a bb'er he would be near stage ready all the time. It's sickening. Of course, he does spend 20 hours a week on his bike.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Rob wants to go out this weekend too...but I was like "where the fuq can I go, WTF can I eat and WTF can I drink...NOTHING! Might as well stay home, lol.
> ...



you can still eat out...

So you're serious now huh?   I like 

DP


----------



## tigress (Apr 4, 2003)

Well hello everyone!! Just got my next blood tests and things are much improved. 

My cholesterol and cortisol moved into the normal ranges. However my chol RATIO didn???t change, it???s 5 and she says that it should be 3 or 4. we are waiting to see if I can lower it through more cardio for a few months before we go to drugs(which I don???t want!)

My tsh and t4 are normal again, so the meds I have now are working well. I am staying on the same meds for now since I am now perfectly within normal tyroid levels. 

tsh was 4.8 now it???s 2.89
T4 was 12.1 now it???s 17
T3 was 1.18 now 1.63

So everything is really good except my chol is a bit of a problem. It???s hereditary so there is only so much I will be able to do about it without drugs. Both grandmothers and father have cholesterol problems.

I have been exercising about 4 times per week and added starches back into my diet. Still been eating moderate pro and fats. 

I leave in 13 days for Jamaica, and while I didn't manage to lose much if any fat, I am much closer to figuring out what my body needs and will respond to. Thanks to all who helped me with encouragement and info, esp Brit, DP and W8. 

I will be starting a new journal upon my return.


Right now I am studying for my re-certification in PT, and am also getting a fitness instructor cert. Both through canfitpro.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi!  

Nice to hear things are improving...remember to look a C-Reactive Protein as CHOL often is misleading!  Good luck on your certification and have a wonderful vacation! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

It's good to hear from you 

Glad to hear things are on the up for you


----------

